#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-10
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/WebsiteTeam edited
<MarkDude> Ok so Nixie Pixel is 100% going to help host the CLS dinner
<MarkDude> And told me she now has a 100% Linux channel
<MarkDude> And its growing
<MarkDude> She uses Ubuntu, and lives in Nor Cal, so the Cali Team should make her an offer
 * MarkDude recruits for Fedora, so that is up to you folks, might be good to do tho :)
<MarkDude> One of her goals is to show folks that Linux is not scary, and people need to try it
<jdeslip> Hi All.  I'm looking into booking tickets for scale.  Can someone with experience tell me if the Friday sessions are usually worth going to?  I believe there is no expo friday.
<MarkDude> jdeslip,  they had WIOS, and an Ubucon last year
<MarkDude> Women in Open Source
<MarkDude> I really enjoyed those and the Fedora activity day also. I found myself wanting to go to all 3 sometimes
<pleia2> I'm actually hoping friday won't be a wash for us :\
<akk> I was back and forth between WIOS and Ubucon all day. And still torn by some of the Education and Fedora sessions.
<pleia2> last year both ubucon and WIOS are interesting, this year I'm not sure
<akk> I haven't heard anything about ubucon (had the impression there wasn't one) or WIOS at all this year.
<pleia2> neither are happening
<pleia2> I'm not really sure what is
<akk> hmm, maybe I can skip friday for once.
<akk> That would be good -- doing the drive from Burbank three days in a row is a killer.
<MarkDude> most likely I will be doing some speaking there, you should plan to go, just so you wont miss me. Just in case I speak on Fri jdeslip
<MarkDude> Nevermind, you can hear me speak anytime you want, just ask :)
<pleia2> part of the consideration for us was flight costs, was ~$35/ticket more to fly out friday night, so for $70 we've already got most of the way to the $109 hotel thursday night, taking off from work friday wasn't a problem for either of us
<pleia2> so I figure it's worth a few extra bucks to check out friday, it's my first SCaLE and all
<MarkDude> FOSS Mentoring, Feb 25
<MarkDude> DevOps Day Los Angeles, Feb 25
<MarkDude> Los Angeles PostgreSQL Day, Feb 25
<MarkDude> SCALE University,
<MarkDude> Fedora Activity Day, Feb 25
<akk> Ah, I guess "FOSS Mentoring" is what replaced WIOS, and might have some interesting stuff.
<pleia2> MarkDude: are those all at the location?
<pleia2> it was a bit unclear to me
<MarkDude> I think
<akk> They always have been in the past.
<MarkDude> We can ask Gareth
<pleia2> cool
<MarkDude> We have the room at the location tho
<MarkDude> Hmmm, no Ubucon- there was some good stuff for that last year
<pleia2> I'm sure I'll find something to do, hopefully they'll have a schedule up in the coming weeks
 * MarkDude is debating staying at relatives or booking room
<pleia2> there will probably be some people here who want to share a room
<MarkDude> Sure, until they find out it is with me :D
<pleia2> haha
<MarkDude> Dude, sleeps in his penguin suit like he is michael Jackson in his hyperbaric chamber
<pleia2> we all saw the pictures from courtney
<MarkDude> replenishes special powers
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> That was before I had the suit tho
<MarkDude> Yes, the Deputy Dangle shorts picture was quite epic
 * MarkDude understands why folks thought we were dating
<MarkDude> Heck it was like 2 months ago - that I had to tell jono that her and I were not dating
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=136521236409731
<MarkDude> Creative Commons has something tomorrow in Mountain View
<MarkDude> @Linkedin HQ
<jledbetter> Cool
<MarkDude> Creative Commons Salon: What it Means to Be Open in a Data-Driven World - Tuesday, January 11 · 6:00pm - 8:00pm
<MarkDude> It is the same time as Super Nerd Night tho, and I said I would go to that
<MarkDude> maybe I can watch some of the stream - while there :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-11
<nuboon2age_> Join us for the Ubuntu Hour, San Jose/Silicon Valley, Thu Jan 13 7pm Philz Coffee (moving to Pizza My Heart after 9pm) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/606/detail/ aaditya, coherence, esrrms, jledbetter, jtatum, jamalta, jiboumans, mcgrof, outofjungle, rbarot_, rww, Yasumoto, MarkDude
<nuboon2age_> Details and RSVP http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/606/detail/
<jledbetter> Yay Pizza My Heart
<nuboon2age_> jtatum seemed to really like Pizza My Heart last time, jledbetter
<jledbetter> I liked it a few years ago :)
<nuboon2age_> btw, last Monday i broke my arm. :-/  it makes it hard for me to keep up w/ me usual activity level.
<nuboon2age_> jledbetter: ^
<jledbetter> :(
<jtatum> morning people
<jledbetter> morning person
<nuboon2age_> morning jtatum
<jtatum> morning person? me?
<jledbetter> yes
<erichammond> 'night all
<jledbetter> how are you, jtatum?
<jledbetter> good night, erichammond (wait, what?)
<erichammond> yep
<MarkDude> nuboon2age_,  I would love to go, but, have so much stuff to do.
<pleia2> nuboon2age_: ouch, hope you heal up quickly!
<MarkDude> nuboon2age_, were you doing skateboarding ramps or sumthin? Is that how you broke your arm?
 * MarkDude has a some public speaking upcoming, I have been writing up a storm
<DarkwingDuck> hey guys
<pleia2> morning DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> how is everyone?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: any word on the scale booth kit? some people are waiting to buy their tickets until then know if we are getting any free ones
<pleia2> (not the canonical one)
<DarkwingDuck> ill call joe again today
<pleia2> so I guess we need to know how many we're getting, and then decide how to give them out
<DarkwingDuck> agreed
<nuboon2age_> MarkDude: i was riding my new electricycle.  operator error.  slipped on wet leaves.
<MarkDude> nuboon2age_,  wow
 * MarkDude thinks that goes under the heading of Hippie injury :D
<MarkDude> Along with having a hookah dropped on your toe, or burning yourself on fried tofu
<nuboon2age_> my fault, made a sudden and ill-prepared decision to turn and while i wasn't going that fast, it was too fast for a turn.
<nuboon2age_> no hippyness involved
<MarkDude> Ok no hookah, or magic brownies
<nuboon2age_> fortunately i was wearing my leather jacket (which got a hole and a lot of abrasion on it) and my helmet
<MarkDude> But, electric vehicle injury is for sure Hippie -related at least
<nuboon2age_> no i've never tried that hippyness (no plans to either).
 * MarkDude has seen Tim Leary speak, Hippie = you riding alternative vehicle
<nuboon2age_> how about teky-related.  its a gadget kinda thing
<MarkDude> Of coursse not all Hippies eat brownies
 * nuboon2age_ doesn't relate to hippieness
<MarkDude> Well ok- if you want to be *factual* about it- your crash was TECH related
<MarkDude> Um, BS dude
<MarkDude> all joking aside
<nUboon2Age> yeah Teky. :-)
<MarkDude> You are an idealist
<MarkDude> = Hippie
<MarkDude> you want to change the world for the better
<MarkDude> = same
<MarkDude> You dont judge folks on appearances
<akk> green, free-trade, fairness, all that stuff
<MarkDude> same
<nUboon2Age> well there are many kinds of idealists, neocons are idealists too.
<jledbetter> tofu rules
<MarkDude> akk is a Hippie of sorts
<MarkDude> Dreamer and such\
<akk> I even have tie-dye!
<MarkDude> There ya go
<nUboon2Age> lets do this over at offtopic, shall we?
<MarkDude> Digs nature and everything
 * MarkDude is not a republican (or any of the 2 parties) but, if you say my business skills make me one- Im ok with that
<MarkDude> BTW, that would not invalidate my innate Hippieness
 * kdub discovers freenode's web portal
 * nUboon2Age not a hippie, but doesn't discriminate against hippies.
 * nUboon2Age 's not a hippie, but doesn't discriminate against hippies.
 * nUboon2Age is not an idealist in the same sense as hippies are.
<nUboon2Age> for example i work hard for peace and nonviolence, but i don't put my hopes in achieving it in my lifetime or possibly ever.  i only pursue it because my faith in Jesus calls me to.
<jtatum> welcome, kdub
<kdub> we have a whole neighborhood of hippies down here. sometimes they figure out how to take the footbridge up to my neighborhood :)
<pleia2> http://netsplit.com/2011/01/11/leaving-canonical/ woo, scott james remnant is moving here \o/
<nUboon2Age> kdub: where are you?
<jamie> hello
<jamie> i am new to ubuntu comunity
<pleia2> welcome jamie
<jamie> thank you pleia
<jamie> anyone else here fro norcal?
<jamie> oh i just realized its you
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I'm in san francisco
<jamie> im in vallejo
<jamie> i was afraid most would be in la area that seems to be my luck lol
<pleia2> no, most of us are in the bay area
<jamie> very cool
<jamie> ive been trying to play with linux off and on for about 2-3 years just got serious with trying to learn it for a month or so
<pleia2> cool
<jamie> how long have you been working with linux?
<pleia2> started using it in 2002, been working as a sysadmin in the industry for about 5 years
<jamie> ive been working with windows for years but really tired of it
<jamie> up untill recently linux was just a hobby or trying to see what the rumors were about
<jamie> now trying to learn enough so i can get rid of the windows machines at home although still stuck with one i use at work
<jamie> ok back to work ttyl
<kdub> nUboon2Age: san diego
<nUboon2Age> oh awesome.  are you part of the group that is starting up Ubuntu Hours there?
<nUboon2Age> kdub: ^
<kdub> i'm more or less the coordinator!
<kdub> we're still a bit small, i'm going to a kplug meeting this week to see what interest i can russel up
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-12
<izinucs> Is there a preferred method of getting files downloaded from bazaar.launchpad.net??  other than "right mouse click save as" file after file after directory etc.. ?
<jamie> morning california team
<jtatum> hello
<jledbetter> hello
<MarkDude> Hello everyone
<pleia2> evening MarkDude
<pleia2> SF ubuntu hour + debian meeting tonight \o/ http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/612/detail/
<MarkDude> You need to go to the next SuperNerdNight pleia2
<jtatum> evening?
<MarkDude> jtatum, play along :)
<jtatum> oh boy
<MarkDude> Scared me for a second, I have a conference call in a few minutes for CLS
 * MarkDude does not want to miss the last one
<jledbetter> MarkDude, Is there such a thing?
<MarkDude> jledbetter, what?
<jledbetter> MarkDude, SuperNerdNight
<MarkDude> Yes
<jledbetter> Haha. Great name.
 * MarkDude would have invited you had you been on this Coast
<MarkDude> there will be one next month
<MarkDude> Cool, crowd there.
<jledbetter> I bet :)
<MarkDude> All sorts of video and real games, like the board type
<MarkDude> They had Raskulls as a big game on a projected screen
 * MarkDude felt at home when he walked in
 * jdeslip totally forgot there was an Ubuntu Hour tonight...
<jdeslip> we should set up a shared Google calendar for the team :)
<jdeslip> So someone else can update it with all the events, and I can reap the benefits of having it included :)
<akk> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ is hard to read -- it would help a lot if it had a "Location" field on it.
<akk> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california is better, at least it has locations.
<akk> But mailing list notifications would be better, for people who don't remember to check the website periodically.
<jdeslip> But none of those can be incorporated into my google calendar :)
<jdeslip> at least not automatically
<jledbetter> jdeslip, +1
<akk> If we had some standard-format listing somewhere, it could be used to generate both mailing list notices and a google calendar.
<MarkDude> jdeslip, akk you going to CLS?
 * MarkDude is going to send a reminder to the list
<rww> jdeslip: LD theoretically has iCal exports. You can't point Google Calendar at them?
<rww> (or did they break again)
<jdeslip> I just tried to import the iCal feed into one of my google calendars but got error:
<jdeslip> Error at line 561: Expected [VEVENT], read [VCALENDAR]
<akk> MarkDude: I don't think so ... think I need to rest and/or catch up from being sick most of this week.
<MarkDude> Damn
<rww> jdeslip: ah. must be broken again. I'll take a look at fixing it tonight if I remember.
<jdeslip> MarkDude: I'm not sure yet.  I registered, but have other engagements as well :/
<rww> jdeslip: oh, never mind. someone already did
<jdeslip> rww: sweet.  Let me know if you get working.
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/623288
<rww> should be fixed next time a new LD version gets pushed out
<MarkDude> Your plant has produced 1 ground cherry so far- and like 5 more are on getting ready :)
 * MarkDude goes on curse-filled-rant about Cali team flaking on going to CLS
<MarkDude> :D
<jdeslip> It seems like even if importing the ics file works, it will not automatically update the Google calendar.  Everytime a new event is added you have to re-import the ical file :/
<pleia2> for wishlist items: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory
<pleia2> loco.ubuntu.com is in heavy development, they add feature requests often :)
<rww> jdeslip: hrm, sure? I vaguely remember being able to set an iCal file on the web as a subscription source
<rww> I might be confusing it with my attempts to get Evolution working, though
<jdeslip> rww: Well, it is definitely possible I am not seeing something :/
<akk>  Is there any sort of standard way to have an ical or xml or other machine-readable list of events, and let people add to it easily?
<rww> akk: yes, is called "Google Calendar" >.>
 * rww hasn't found a better solution
<akk> Can you show a Google Calendar for a team as a web page everybody can read without their own google account?
<akk> I've only used it for personal stuff.
<rww> yes
<rww> iirc, the standardized way of doing it in general is WebDAV + iCalendar format. WebDAV isn't exactly a standard feature of hosting servers, hence the obscurity.
<rww> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar uses Google Calendar, if you're looking for an example. The only major issue I've seen is that it gets confused by UTC sometimes.
<jdeslip> rww: I guess I found a way for google calendar to subscribe to an iCal feed.  However, it fails for the team calendar due to above issue.  I will try again when fix is rolled out.
<jdeslip> The setting was hidden under "browse interesting calendars" and then "add by URL"
<jdeslip> MarkDude: Is there an agenda for CLS somewhere?
<MarkDude> Yes
<jdeslip> Does it have a URL? ;)
<pleia2> all I see so far is http://www.communityleadershipsummit.com/wiki/index.php/CLS_West_Session_Ideas
<pleia2> can't find an actual agenda :\
<pleia2> MarkDude?
<MarkDude> Sorry- Im talking to another conference organizer about my talk details
<MarkDude> http://www.communityleadershipsummit.com/wiki/index.php/CLS_West
<pleia2> right, but the agenda?
<MarkDude> http://clswest2011.eventbrite.com/
<MarkDude> thats as close as you will get
<MarkDude> It *is* an unconference
<pleia2> ok
<aaditya> Isn't the idea of an unconference to not have an agenda until the event day?
<MarkDude> aaditya, well yes
<MarkDude> At this point we have session ideas
<pleia2> the session ideas page doesn't have any content
 * MarkDude is seeign if folks would like to do a session where we learn how to do hackergotchis
<MarkDude> pleia2, I know
<aaditya> The idea is to walk in without ideas :D
<MarkDude> we are maybe 2 weeks behind where we were last year as far as spreading info
<MarkDude> aaditya, i always have ideas, I cants stop em
<aaditya> MarkDude: of course, we can never walk in without ideas
<aaditya> and it's good to have a session ideas page. Even better if it contains some ideas :)
 * MarkDude had folks that said they would help with a best of list
<MarkDude> they no here now
 * MarkDude just got swamped with some potential contracts. Nothing super interesting yet. Enough tho to let me know I will have a few options, even if they are not my ideal
<kdub> psh, hackergotchis. totally photoshopped :P
<aaditya> err... gimp
 * MarkDude has never used photoshop
<MarkDude> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/hackergotchis/
<MarkDude> Maybe once a long time ago
 * MarkDude rocks the FOSS stuff
<kdub> aaditya: jokes all around, eh?
<kdub> i do my photo editing in vim
<kdub> MarkDude: i'd like to go to cls west, just from that link, but i think its too far north
<MarkDude> ffmpeg, who needs to actually *see* the videos they edit?
<MarkDude> devry?
<akk> heh, I was talking to the video guy at our toastmasters club about how he edits the videos after the meeting
<kdub> i was summer of code for ffmpeg 2y ago...
<akk> and he said he had a script to cut them at specific times, then he reassembles them with cat :)
<MarkDude> hmmm
 * MarkDude looks for the large *easy button*
<aaditya> kdub: vim? :O I was hoping you'd say emacs!
<akk> I had no idea you could splice video together with cat ... obviously it doesn't work with all formats, this is mjpeg or something from the camera.
 * MarkDude runs from the holy war
<akk> I edited an audio file in emacs once!
<aaditya> akk: was it still audible at the end?
<akk> Just to cut off a bunch of silence at the end. The resulting file gave errors but sounded fine.
<aaditya> wow, nice
 * MarkDude edited a few of the Code Camp videos on my Terra HD, I had to do it without video preview, only audio
<kdub> cat-ing the files sometimes works, sometimes it can mess up poorly written decoders though
<aaditya> kdub: how far do you live from SF?
<kdub> 20 miles north of mexico
<nhaines> ha
<aaditya> San Diego, hmm.
<MarkDude> Ok thats a bit far :D
<MarkDude> that would make nhaines closer than you
<MarkDude> lol
<jamie> i live in valolejo may be 30 mins fro sf
<jamie> ok supposed to be vallejo
<MarkDude> jamie, I like the 1st way better
<MarkDude> You should make it to this then jamie
<jamie> ok i just walked into this conversation. what are we talking about again
<pleia2> the community leadership summit in daly city on saturday http://clswest2011.eventbrite.com/
<jamie> what is it and when?
<pleia2> all the details are in that link
<jamie> thanks i just found it
<MarkDude> Lots of great people there
<MarkDude> I met some new friends at the last one
<MarkDude> As well as gaining some great contacts
<MarkDude> This year we should have even more Linux folks. We should have a nice critical mass
<jamie> without sounding too lame ill see if my wife will let me go lol
 * MarkDude is not judging :)
<MarkDude> happiness on the homefront is very important
<MarkDude> Catered dinner after it also - we will have some folks to help in a Tea Ceremony also
<MarkDude> Middle east food at night- Indian for the day
<jamie> definitely. whenever i try to go to a tech event i always get that look
<MarkDude> this event has one of the most diverse crowds also
<MarkDude> cool cross section of folks
<MarkDude> OSCON # 1, CLSwest #2, other conferences after that, imho
 * MarkDude just found out that 2 of his talks are approved for Scale
<jdeslip> MarkDude: So, there are no pre-arranged speakers for the "unconference" ?
<MarkDude> FOSS Mentoring and why and how we should help new users- it is an  UpSCALE talk.
<MarkDude> jdeslip, no
<pleia2> congrats MarkDude
<MarkDude> Kaylia and folks Like Sudha Jamthe are going to do sessions there
<MarkDude> You get choices
<MarkDude> pleia2,  Ty
<MarkDude> I am hella stoked
<pleia2> mjoseph asked why I am not speaking
<pleia2> "because I'm shy and didn't submit a talk"
<pleia2> :D
 * MarkDude used you as primary source for my responsibilities in FOSS talk
<MarkDude> So you are, just by proxy ;)
<pleia2> that works
<MarkDude> http://ostatic.com/blog/businesses-need-clear-policies-for-foss-contributions
<pleia2> I should actually do another talk sometime, practice is they key and all
<MarkDude> Hi, my name is Lyz, and I have good smart stuff written all over the internets :D
<MarkDude> pleia2, it is the key  for sure
<MarkDude> the closer to your passion the easier it will be with practice
<pleia2> yeah
<MarkDude> The 2nd talk is My If Tux the Penguin offered you Kool Aid- would you drink it talk - that will be during the day. The FOSS talk is the Upscale thing. 5 minutes- 20 slides- like Ignite talks
<akk> upscale?
<MarkDude> tOn Wed, Jan 12, 2011 at 12:40 PM, Courtney Draper <courtneybdraper@gmail.com> wrote:
<MarkDude> Sorry we have different views on they way employees should be handled......I know how much you care for me and my best interest. Thank you again for giving me a great reference and I will put your name down for future references.
<MarkDude> Best of Luck to ZaReason
<MarkDude> -Courtney
<MarkDude> On Wed, Jan 12, 2011 at 10:36 AM, Cathy Malmrose <cathy@zareason.com> wrote:
<MarkDude> On Wed, Jan 12, 2011 at 10:25 AM, Courtney Draper <courtneybdraper@gmail.com> wrote:
<MarkDude> On Tue, Jan 11, 2011 at 9:57 PM, Cathy Malmrose <cathy@zareason.com> wrote:
<MarkDude> Courtney,
<MarkDude> One last note to make sure you understand that the letting go was done in an extremely gentle and professional manner all things considered. I had a stack of incident reports documenting where actual money was leaking due to mistakes, but the breaking point came right at Christmas.
<MarkDude>  There were a lot of problems going on towards the end and it was too bad that E-mail was our only form of communication.
<MarkDude>  
<MarkDude> In Nov, NATO had approached us, seeing if they could do long-term contracting for hardware and support through us. In early Dec we sent them a laptop, you shipped it but shipped it as a Letter. It's still in customs in Norway. (You trained for USPS shipping in Feb last year -- it wasn't a new process.) We have even considered flying to Norway to get it out of customs and to the NATO officials, but it's an insane expense and the damag
<MarkDude> e is done.
<MarkDude> This sounds a little confusing but no need for explaining now....
<MarkDude> I understand that you were upset about "how it was handled" but please know that you were well protected from 95% of the pain that was behind it.
<pleia2> seemed like a mispaste
<akk> yeah
<akk> not something that should be on the channel (even though I confess I'm now very curious :)
<jdeslip> ...
<pleia2> yeah, it was a bad mistake
<pleia2> Mark said he leaned on his mouse
<rww> heh. I've had irssi's paste-protection save me more than once ;P
<akk> xchat seems perfectly happy with pasting big stuff in, but then it won't allow copying from one tab and pasting into another. So weird.
 * jdeslip goes to learn about past protection
<akk> Protection from the past sounds quite useful, jdeslip!
<rww> It's enabled by default (and disabled by one or two scripts, actually, which caused me to flood the heck out of #ubuntu-offtopic once)
<rww> "21:31:47 -!- Irssi: Pasting 26 lines to ##rww. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel."
<akk> Nice!
<pleia2> yeah, irssi's paste protection rocks :)
<jdeslip> Is there a minimum # of lines?  I was able to just paste 3 lines in another channel.
<rww> 5 is the default. see /set paste_verify_line_count
<jledbetter> Poor Mark
<akk> I expected him to rejoin.
<jledbetter> Ditto.
<kdub> ruhroh, bad news bears
<kdub> it seems to me that a moderately train should be available from san diego to sanfran, guess not
<jtatum> not yet
<akk> No Amtrack?
<kdub> the socal and norcal routes are disjoint, go figure
<jtatum> heh. priced it out for fun. it's a 14 hour bus + train ride for ~$140 rt. about the same price to fly
<akk> Trains are usually more expensive than flying, but the bus probably brings it back down.
<kdub> all in all it means no CLS :P
<akk> I think it might be possible to train via Sacramento ... I'm pretty sure there's a central valley Amtrack route (or at least used to be).
<kdub> down to bakersfield
<akk> Then not past there?
<kdub> not on the map i saw
<jtatum> yeah there's a train-bus-train solution like that
<jtatum> the amtrak web site is funny in its awfulness
<jtatum> it shows you every possible trip, even the ridiculous ones :)
<kdub> i once looked at detroit to grandrapids (4h by car) was a 12 hour  ordeal through chicago
<kdub> a $50 north/south california link would be phenomenal
<akk> yep, I see what you mean. No other routes go to bakersfield.
<jtatum> the high speed rail would do that… maybe not for $50 though
<akk> I agree, would love to take a train to burbank sometimes rather than driving.
<akk> no, if it ever gets built it'll be expensive, I'll bet
<jtatum> http://www.cahighspeedrail.ca.gov/trip_planner.aspx
<akk> considering regular amtrack is already usually more expensive than flying, at least for long trips
<kdub> jtatum: is that what might get built? that would be pretty great
<akk> Looks like they're spending all their money on flash developers instead of just publishing a static map and moving on to building the silly thing. :)
<akk> (no non-flash map that I can find)
<kdub> here's hoping that happens eventually though, high speed rail is great
<rww> Martinez to LA is ridiculous. My friend used to do it.
<rww> involves a bus and I think costs more than Southwest Airlines.
<pleia2> ooooh, mac launched an app store for OSX
<pleia2> that's why I keep getting the "when will ubuntu have an app store" question
<akk> So, when will ubuntu have an app store? :)
 * akk is crossing fingers for all the various conflicting plans to make it easier to get software into ubuntu
<rww> I don't want software to be easier to get into Ubuntu. The present difficulty is quality assurance :(
<akk> Is it?
<rww> Considering the quality of PPA packaging I've seen, yes.
<pleia2> the software center is an app store
<akk> There's been a lot of discussion for how developers/companies could make their apps easily accessible to ubuntu users without going through the maintainer process.
<kdub> debian package manage: the original app store
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-13
<pleia2> kdub: that's what I said :)
 * MarkDude would like to apologize for swearing, that was a grievous error :(
<pleia2> it's ok you didn't swear *here* :)
<pleia2> it started a discussion about paste protection in irc clients
<MarkDude> Well trust me- I was cursing up a storm- irl
 * MarkDude can imagine
 * MarkDude had his ballmouse sitting next to him, and just moved a *bit* quite enough tho
 * MarkDude soon noticed that the 6 line limit on paste did not exist
<MarkDude> We just confirmed the order for dinner at CLS. I wanted to ask folks opinions on the idea of having a session on making hackergotchis
<pleia2> ok, heading downstairs to the ubuntu hour
<MarkDude> pleia2,  have fun with it
<pleia2> we're having a debian dinner after, so even if you realize you'll miss the ubuntu hour, come for dinner! :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/612/detail/
<MarkDude> Take pics
<MarkDude> You can post to the Cali team FB page- you are admin
<pleia2> oh, neat
 * pleia2 packs camera
<pleia2> wow FAIL, the roastery is closing early!
<pleia2> :(
<MarkDude> Crap
<akk> oh no!
<akk> anywhere nearby?
<pleia2> well there is the dinner place
<pleia2> but no good way to notify ppl
<pleia2> and i have no reception in there
<pleia2> hm, no one yet
<pleia2> well, that ended up working out fine :)
<pleia2> we hung out outside for a while, nUboon2Age and jtatum came by and around 6:50 we wandered over to dinner
<pleia2> ended up being 7 of us at dinner
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: I found my name in the book! http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5350716877/
<pleia2> added some photos from tonight to my ubuntuhour stream: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/tags/ubuntuhour/
<MarkDude> Cool pics pleia2 it worked ok :)
<jyo> I just visited #ubuntu for the first time. Not sure if I made it to 5 minutes.
<MarkDude> jyo, I hear you- its hectic in there
<jamie> morning everyone
<MarkDude> morning jamie
<jamie> hey mark
 * MarkDude is acting like a child- running around showing people his name on the speakers list for Scale :)
<MarkDude> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/speakers
 * MarkDude has his name on the same list as akk 
<akk> Cool, MarkDude!
<MarkDude> I think that could be a law or theorem, if you find your name next to akk- it is most likely for good reasons :D
<MarkDude> Ty akk
<kdub> DarkwingDuck: speaking of scale9x, are you going?
<sn9> DarkwingDuck: and did you make that call?
 * MarkDude has Stellarium set up on his Strata- it will work well to attract folks eyeballs- 
<MarkDude> even more so for the demo version that show numerous stars, planets, etc
<kdub> MarkDude: you mean, you set up stellarium in your car? how does that work?
<MarkDude> kdub, no - my laptop the Strata 3660
<MarkDude> The Team is going to use it and maybe 2 other my Linux lab machines at Scale
<MarkDude> The program is awesome
<kdub> the car is a strat/us/ anyways
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> That would be both cool and dangerous to have on the inside of a car :D
 * kdub still wants tron lights on his car
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Jono says the weirdest geek experience he had was taking a pic with tron-guy and a dude dressed up as the GNU bison
 * MarkDude hopes your tron-cycle would look better than the tightness of tron guys suit :)
<sn9> bison is gnu yacc
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Same trainwreck- different name
 * MarkDude stand corrected :)
<sn9> a gnu is also called a wildebeest
<akk> The GNU animal is a gnu, strangely enough. :)
 * MarkDude is also called a wildebeest - lol
<sn9> http://www.nyanko.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/fas/hat_gnu.html
<sn9> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqgPyqyh4X4
<MarkDude> Severed Fifth should do a cover of that song- right after they redo the software freedom song
<DarkwingDuck> kdub: Yes, I'll be there.
<DarkwingDuck> sn9: Left a message... I think we will only have like 4 passes if it's like it was last year.
<MarkDude> nixie may make it to Scale also- she should be willing to help at the booth for a bit if so :)
<MarkDude> Let us at least try to have a lunch or 2 toghtere
<sn9> DarkwingDuck: any clue how the 4 get distributed this year?
<MarkDude> the team did not do that last year- most project meet up at least once while there
<MarkDude> sn9,  like Mad Max
<MarkDude> 2 men enter, 1 man leaves
<MarkDude> :)
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> sn9: Once I have confermation of how many I'm sure we will come up with a way.
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck,  would be wearing the small person on his back
<MarkDude> or maybe prorate it
<MarkDude> take the number of folks- divide by the value- everyone pays $17 or wahtever
<sn9> DarkwingDuck: ETA?
<sn9> i'm not registering until i can weigh costs/benefits of doing so
<DarkwingDuck> sn9: good question. :) I'll find more info today hopefully then I'll hit the ML
<DarkwingDuck> I know the passes will be vendor passes so whoever gets them will lead the setup.
<sn9> i don't regularly look at the ML. guess i should
<kdub> DarkwingDuck: i'm going, and last I heard, phil's going as well. i'm trying to arrange cars for getting up there
<DarkwingDuck> sn9: you in here all the time?
<DarkwingDuck> kdub: I have a mini-van so we can see what we can do... Not sure if the wife is going to be able to make it... all depends on if we can get child care or not.
<sn9> DarkwingDuck: this week i've been here very little
<DarkwingDuck> sn9: I'll find a way to let you know.
<sn9> (408)37-COMPU
<DarkwingDuck> sn9: PM me your email and I'll shoot you an email when I find out.
<kdub> DarkwingDuck: when it gets closer to the time, we'll make solid plans about getting up htere, I can drive, might not be staying all of the days
<DarkwingDuck> kdub: I'll be staying there the entire time.
<sn9> sip:danielg4@sip.smartvoip.com
<DarkwingDuck> sn9: can you /msg that to me so it doesn't get lost :)
<sn9> mailto:daniel@gimpelevich.san-francisco.ca.us
<sn9> DarkwingDuck: still need a /msg?
<DarkwingDuck> Would be nice :)
<jdeslip> Good morning all.  :)
<MarkDude> Greeting jdeslip
<jdeslip> MarkDude: Busy setting up CLS?
<MarkDude> Dude, you have no idea
<MarkDude> I cant take a job until maybe the end of Feb
<jdeslip> You are going to be busy after the event, too?
 * MarkDude decided to help do some stuff with Sugar
<jdeslip> ah
 * MarkDude has 4 talks he is working on
<jdeslip> lol
<MarkDude> Still trying to start a UW like group in Fedora
<MarkDude> looks like that is gaining traction
<MarkDude> At this point it is called  dont exclude yourself
<jdeslip> Not bad
<jdeslip> Is there much difference in ratio of women in Ubuntu vs Fedora?
<MarkDude> Most importantly tho- trying to find other folks to join with wearing the penguin suit
<MarkDude> Yes - fedora still has a rep for not being friendly
<MarkDude> although i have not seen it
<MarkDude> It is changing tho- Karsten wants things to be equal- and for folks to be treated as peers- so it is much easier if you know that you have some support
 * MarkDude just found a person from South America willing to get a suit also- I am ordering it today
 * MarkDude is exporting this silliness
<MarkDude> How are you doing?
<jdeslip> Not too bad.
<jdeslip> Got to write my thesis and graduate this semester ... :/
<MarkDude> Oh Sarah Manley said she would be there on Sat (wikia- formerly of Open Street Map
 * jdeslip would like to continue this lifestyle forever 
<MarkDude> When can i call you Professor Jack?
<MarkDude> Hmm no reason i cant start now :)
<jdeslip> Looks like I will be "Post-doc" jack before that
<jdeslip> A lot of hoops to jump through before you can get a proferssorship
<MarkDude> I know
<MarkDude> thats true
<MarkDude> You know that G's middle name is NOT really MFing - correct? lol
<jdeslip> I assumed ;)
 * jdeslip doesn't know what his middle name is
 * MarkDude secretly hopes it is Floyd, or maybe Mortimer
<jdeslip> How come you never where the feet for your suite: http://www.amazon.com/Zoogster-Adult-Penguin-Costume/dp/B001GDGT8W
<MarkDude> To protect the general public
<MarkDude> They might get into a frenzy over the penguin sexiness
<MarkDude> I will wear them to the next thing tho
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-14
<nUboon2Age> stburto: hey stevo
<stburto> I am here and ready to chat
<nUboon2Age> yo jtatum
<nUboon2Age> yo jdeslip
<nUboon2Age> i am just now getting to a computer to do the extremely late announcement for tonight's Ubuntu Hour San Jose jtatum, pleia2
<nUboon2Age> did the tweet go out this am pleia2?
<pleia2> no, I'll do it now
<pleia2> sorry, was super busy at work today and forgot :(
<nUboon2Age> me too.  followup appointment for broken arm
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: ^
<pleia2> done, http://identi.ca/notice/62159575 http://twitter.com/ubuntu_us_ca/status/25713194332852224
<pleia2> hope you're healing up well!
<nUboon2Age> ty pleia2, as always imo you rock!
<nUboon2Age> akk: are you able to join us for Ubuntu Hour SJ tonight amiga?
<akk> Alas no, this migraine is knocking me out.
<akk> Hope to make it next week, though.
<nUboon2Age> akk: :-(  hope you're feeling better soon.
<akk> Thanks, me too :/
<jtatum> don't think i will make it. everyone at work is staying late to finish a project. sorry nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu Hour: San Jose/Silicon Valley, 7pm Philz Coffee, Details and RSVP http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/606/detail/ Yasumoto, sn9, outofjungle,  jamalta, esrrms, crashsystems, crashsystems1, dk,, aaditya
<nUboon2Age> TONIGHT
<nUboon2Age> ^
<nUboon2Age> stburto: yo
<nUboon2Age> Chaser: ^^^
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: were you able to reserve Pizza My Heart (no prob if no, just needed to ask)? We'll miss ya!  Feel free to come late, but elsewise we'll catch ya on the next thing. :-)
<jtatum> nUboon2Age: did not reserve it this time. didn't know how many were coming
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<jtatum> does anyone know a "marktraceur"?
<jtatum> mark holmquist
<jtatum> their blog is broken and planet is complaining to me
<MarkDude> MaximumPC has an event at the Thirsty Bear next Tue http://www.maximumpc.com/article/home/san_francisco_bay_area_tuesday_join_us_dinner
<MarkDude> 6-8pm
<pleia2> neat
<MarkDude> I will be busy next week- it would be fun tho
<jamie> morning everyone
<pleia2> morning
<jamie> morning pleia
<pleia2> I am so glad it's friday
<pleia2> and here's hoping it's a calm day so my boss can let me go home early for all the overtime I put in this week
<akk> I don't get it -- I go to http://events.linkedin.com/SCALE-9x-2011-Southern-California-Linux/pub/431336 but how do I say that I'm attending?
<akk> It has a "Sign in" link at the top right even if I'm already signed in.
 * akk fails at social networking, as usual
<jledbetter> If you're logged in to LinkedIn, there should be a box on the right with some options. One is "Attending" with an arrow. Select that so you can say in what capacity you're attending (presenter, etc.).
<jledbetter> If you're logged in, there should be your name at the top right. Odd if it still says "sign in"
<akk> There isn't -- I can go to other linkedin pages, but when I go to that url specifically, all the logged-in stuff goes away.
<pleia2> maybe refresh the page?
<pleia2> it just worked ok for me /me now attending
<akk> even with shift-reload
<pleia2> weird :(
<jledbetter> And the other linkedin pages have your name in the upper right?
<akk> Yep. If I click on "view full event profile" on that scale page, I go to another (blank) linkedin page that has my name and knows I'm signed in.
<akk> Aha, if I allow javascript from "lmodules.com", then that "view full event profile" remembers it came from scale (but lmodules.com wasn't an option on the original scale page).
<jledbetter> Interesting.
<pleia2> yes! get "go home" 1 hour early \o/
<jledbetter> Yay!
<akk> yay!
 * MarkDude is super stoked, we have some folks that are active up in Oregon
<pleia2> how's CLS planning coming along?
<MarkDude> Helping plan a meeting in Portland. If all works out ok, I should be able to step down as Team Lead for Oregon- Yay!
<MarkDude> Doing it in absentia is weird
 * MarkDude cant quit it until the Team has some momentum
<MarkDude> pleia2, it is going well
<MarkDude> I am leaving in a while to go help set up
<MarkDude> norm will be there to help also
<pleia2> actually I find it's hard to get teams active when there isn't someone there who is really interested in taking it on, I've never really seen it be successful
<pleia2> cool
<MarkDude> Well yes
<MarkDude> But Free Geek is in Portland, as is OSCON
<MarkDude> And more importantly, there are at lest 2 folks willing to lead
<pleia2> that's good
<MarkDude> Last year was too soon
<MarkDude> This year - we have more folks involved
<MarkDude> It also helps to have Washington Team mentoring
<MarkDude> So folks can use their irc channel- it will take a bit to get the OR channel lively
<MarkDude> valorie, is near, so most rules do not apply :D The Linux Grandma's magical powers extend to at least the top of California- if not further
<MarkDude> Washington Team is much more active now. We can also plan around one of them coming. Along with using Ustream to have a concurrent meeting in Cali
 * MarkDude can get jono involved for one also- I am sure his *cult of personality* will extend to the PNW :D
<pleia2> can you get him to come to more california events first? :)
<MarkDude> Yes, he owes me a favor or two :D
<MarkDude> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/2011/01/14/the-west-coast-community-leadership-summit-is-this-saturday-unconference-time/
<MarkDude> pleia2, look at this activity- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-or/2011-January/date.html
<MarkDude> I would say this is VERY encouraging- yay!
<pleia2> good work :)
<MarkDude> Even if I got a job at RH, I cant step away until the Team has a life of its own
<MarkDude> As funny as that might be, I look forward to stepping down soon ;)
<pleia2> not funny, that's the way it should be as a mentor
<pleia2> as a redhat community person, would you have restrictions put upon helping the team? (wondering why getting a job at RH would influence it anyway)
<pleia2> 9AM is early, tomorrow will be hard
<MarkDude> pleia2, no there would be no restrictions, Im sure it will raise eyebrows if I have to break from FUDcon for an Ubuntu Orgeon irc meeting
<pleia2> oh, well that's just people being silly :)
<pleia2> I'd pay them no mind
<MarkDude> Larry and Karsten are members of this Team also
<pleia2> even as a CC member I cross borders all the time
<pleia2> no big
<akk> Most distros are pretty adult about how we're all on the same side.
<MarkDude> Well yes, you already know that I pay no attention to 5% of people any way- due to their overall dumbness
<rww> so mentoring is another one of those jobs where if you do it right, the position goes away :)
 * rww was pondering that this applies to UW and opping earlier
<pleia2> oh yes, UW's furthers long term goal is to dissolve
<pleia2> furthest
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-15
<pleia2> freedom \o/
<pleia2> it was a long work week :)
<akk> Enjoy!
<jamie> morning every one happy saturday
<sn9> i'm at CLSWest
<sn9> there is no wifi here, would you believe it?
<akk> I would.
<akk> That's pretty normal for non-expensive conferences, really.
<sn9> there is a connection info sheet for the wifi, but the signal doesn't reach the room
<akk> That's normal for wifi everywhere, IME.
<sn9> heh
 * akk remembers d wandering around a hotel grounds with his laptop and finally finding a signal under the stairway near the ice machine
<akk> then getting a bad bump on his head when he stood up forgetting he was sitting under the stairs
<sn9> :/
<sn9> bbiab
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-16
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January16 edited
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-09
<Darkwing> OK
<Darkwing> meerkat t-shirts I think
<Darkwing> maybe 2
<pleia2> they were still shipping meerkat tshirts with conference packs in october?
<pleia2> that's crazy, might need to talk to the loco council about it, dumping excess goods from crazy old releases on loco teams isn't cool
<bkerensa> not cool
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> Canonical even gets Pangolin and Oneiric shirts :P
<pleia2> I could see natty shirts since the request was made just before oneiric was shipped, but maverick was a year old by then :(
<pleia2> I think we got maverick shirts for SCALE *last* year
<Gareth> nhaines: ping
<akk> I'm sure you can find lots of takers for meerkat shirts, though I agree on principle about the dumping old stuff on locos.
<Darkwing> I'll be wearing my pangolin shirts
<Darkwing> Anyone seen iheartubuntu?
<pleia2> Darkwing: he hasn't been online, but he responds to email
<pleia2> s/online/on irc
<Darkwing> pleia2: thanks
<philipballew> Darkwing, I talked to him yesterday. He says he'll be at scale friday only
<Darkwing> I was looking for some artwork he did for us.
<Darkwing> us being SCALE
<philipballew> I have his cell number if you need it Darkwing
<Darkwing> philipballew: Thanks but, I got it via email :)
<philipballew> good! see you at scale!
<Darkwing> Aye :)
<Darkwing> pleia2: I have a couple of books to raffel off.
<Darkwing> s/raffel/raffle/
<pleia2> Darkwing: great, me too
<Darkwing> I forget what they are called.
<Darkwing> Oh yeah...
<pleia2> I have one of the latest Official Ubuntu Book
<Darkwing> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781593272579.do
<Darkwing> I have I think 3 or 4 of them.
<pleia2> sweet
<pleia2> I'll bring raffle tickets :)
<pleia2> I figure we tell everyone to come at a certain time each day and hand out raffle tickets when they arrive, then do a raffle
<pleia2> other raffle ideas in the past haven't worked out well
<Darkwing> and I think I have a couple of copies of Linux in a nutshell
<jyo> and everyone gets a free CD for participating in the raffle. Hooray?
<Darkwing> I was thinking of having them sign up for the ML
<philipballew> I still have to get my speech together for scale. this thing is coming fast
<Darkwing> For a Raffle Ticket
<philipballew> we can get a dedicated ml computer set up?
<pleia2> maybe not a dedicated one (we don't have enough computers) but we can bring it up in the browser of any of the demo ones
<Darkwing> But, I think that would be good for the raffle
<philipballew> Im sure someone could bring an extra laptop, however, the table might not have enough room.
<philipballew> would a simple pen and paper ml sign up work?
<Darkwing> I'm not a fan as it is not easy to read some of these things.
<akk> ml?
<Darkwing> Mailing List.
<pleia2> philipballew: I haven't had a ton of luck getting many laptops at all for demos
<pleia2> so while you're "sure" - I'm not sure we'll even have enough for basic demos :)
<Darkwing> I can bring a monitor, keyboard and mouse if someone has a small tower.
<akk> oh, hey, would an exoPC tablet help? I have one sitting around doing nothing.
<philipballew> I have 3 laptops i can bring. a dell i5, a ppc macbook with a cli install. and a laptop thats windows 2000 era.
<Darkwing> That would be kinda cool.
<akk> It's meego, but it runs ubuntu off a USB stick just fine (and maybe it's time to install it permanently).
<Darkwing> show off the tablet running Ubuntu while they sign up.
<akk> And it takes less desk space than a traditional laptop.
<philipballew> pleia2, I can bring a unity laptop and a lubuntu laptop
<Darkwing> ohhhh, lubuntu
<philipballew> its pretty cool.
<Darkwing> I might leave my laptop at the booth so we can show off Kubuntu... i don't think anyone else uses teh Blue wonder
<philipballew> its really old hardware. people can be amazed that the big linux distro runs on old stuff as well
<Darkwing> :D
<pleia2> can you guys add these to our wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x
<pleia2> so far all we officially have is jdeslip bringing a netbook with ubuntu
<Darkwing> Actually, scratch the keyboard.
<Darkwing> It has Microsoft plastered all over it
<philipballew> pleia2, I might need my laptop when I speak at scale
<philipballew> is that a problem? unless they give you one. I wouldnt know
<akk> philipballew: I believe them have them available, but most speakers use their own.
<akk> With someone else's, you can't be sure that everything's going to work predictably the way it did when you rehearsed.
<akk> (not that you can be sure of that anyway -- darned computers, they always manage to glitch in some amusing way :)
<philipballew> true, i had my laptop give a kernal panic during an online test once.
<akk> I have live demos for my scale talk, involving hardware as well as software, so it should be ... interesting.
<philipballew> what talk are you giving akk
<akk> "Fun with Linux and Devices" -- about hardware and robotics, mostly Arduino
<Darkwing> I'm not talking this year.
<philipballew> nice. That sounds like a fun one
<akk> That's the plan, anyway! Fingers crossed.
<akk> What's yours?
<bkerensa> :D
<Darkwing> nhaines: ping
<nhaines> Ah, looking better now: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/speakers/nathan/haines
<nhaines> Darkwing: pong
<Darkwing> nhaines: I answered my own question. I'll make sure that the schedule gets updated with UbuCon speakers
<Darkwing> I noticed that it was not updated
<nhaines> The data are incomplete.
<nhaines> Don't worry, I am driving my speakers with whips about this!
<Darkwing> Is this up to date? http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/events/ubucon
<Darkwing> Because this didn't have anything really on Ubucon. http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/schedule
<nhaines> Hmm, the information on http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/events/ubucon should not be published because it is not finalized.
<Darkwing> :) I forgot to send in my speaker request lol
<nhaines> I know how this time of year gets!
<Gareth> 'lo
<Darkwing> nhaines: There is no more openings for speakers is there. :)
<Gareth> so right I've published the schedule as Nathan has provided in the UbuCon event page...but its not in the main schedule yet but those speakers have not registered & submitted talks yet.
<nhaines> Darkwing: Don't think so, but if you want to submit a standby talk, I'm all for contingency plans.
<Darkwing> Email?
<Darkwing> Rather, should I email?
<nhaines> Yes, check out http://ubucon.org/scale/scale10x/
<Gareth> nhaines: so we less than 2 weeks away :) Why havent your speakers submitted their talks yet? :)
<nhaines> And do it tonight, because I very much hope to have the full site up tomorrow.
<nhaines> Gareth: because they are still sluggish from egg nog.  :)
<Gareth> please have them submit in the next day or so.  I want to get it finalized.
<nhaines> Gareth: that's what I've told them, but I'm at their mercy.  If I don't have everything by Monday night I'll submit placeholder titles. I know everyone's topic.
<nhaines> Gareth: I think this month-early stuff came up a little faster than everyone thought.  :)
<Darkwing> I know it did for me. :)
<Darkwing> And I've typped in the dates a couple hundred times lol
<Gareth> seriously, why are they lagging?
<Darkwing> Apathy?
<Gareth> yeah. its a bit of a surprise but its really no excuse for not submitting a talk that you know you're going to give in less than 2 weeks.
<Darkwing> :D
<Gareth> if its apathy then thats lame
<Darkwing> I would tend to agree.
<Gareth> not trying to be a difficult here.  Its tough corralling people.  If I can help let me know.
<nhaines> I don't think it's apathy.  I think a lot of planning got put on hold for the winter holidays.
<nhaines> The two outstanding speakers told me they'd have the information soon, which I have to take on faith, and Jorge literally volunteered last-minute, so he's really doing me a favor.
<Gareth> Nod.  Like I said...if I can help let me know, I can be the bad guy if need be :)
<nhaines> I appreciate it.  :)  I'm definitely already anxious, but I won't be upset until Tuesday.  Then I will be positively annoyed.  :)
<Gareth> Okay.  we'll wait until Tuesday then.
<nhaines> Thanks.  I'll send another email tonight and then poke people Monday afternoon.
<Gareth> if those people are definitely speaking then I'm going to add filler sessions, just so the schedule is complete.
<nhaines> Do it, then.  But please spell Ralf *Pieper*'s name right, he was a little upset with me and I couldn't figure out why until tonight.  :)
<Gareth> won't include his name until he submits it.
<Darkwing> nhaines: backup talk submitted.
<nhaines> It's on the Ubucon even page and it's wrong.  :)
<Gareth> yeah. just saw that and fixed it.
<nhaines> Gareth: thanks.
<nhaines> Darkwing: Thank you.  Last time I did a lightning talk session, it was all crickets from the audience.  Pete Graner stepped up and really saved the day there.
<Darkwing> Maybe I'll hold it for that... Last time I did a talk on activities it went for an hour. :)
<nhaines> It's no sweat for me to stall for an hour but I prefer to have something lined up.  So if you'll be around for the 10am slot, well, be prepared.
<Darkwing> I will.
<Gareth> nhaines: any chance we can adjust the schedule to have your last talk start at 4pm?  so it lines up with the rest of the friday events?
<nhaines> Gareth: yes, I have the last talk as starting at 4pm already.
<nhaines> I have 9, 10, 11:30, 1:30, 3, and 4.
<Gareth> okay cool.
<Gareth> schedules adjusted.
<Gareth> nhaines: thanks.
<Gareth> bbl
<nhaines> Gareth: thank you!
<nhaines> Hmm, Ubuntu TV concept: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-tv-unveiled-at-ces/
<monica_> hi
<monica_> can someone help me to configure an intel chipset on ubuntu 11.10?
<monica_> I find the opengl very slow
<pleia2> monica_: do you know what card it is? (should be able to figure out something that looks related to video among the output of this command: lspci)
<pleia2> I don't have experience with intel cards, but typically if you put the card model number into ubuntuforums.org you can get a place to start
<akk> At least for my machines, lspci seldom gives any useful info on the graphics controller.
<akk> (Intel)
<akk> I have to pick through dmesg to find anything useful.
<jyo> Good morning, everyone.
<nhaines> akk: first you identify the card, then you can figure out what arcane incantations are needed to get it to work.
<pleia2> anyone think they could do a "Basics to Ubuntu" session for User Days on Saturday?
<pleia2> basic explaining how to navigated Unity, install software
<pleia2> -d
<MarkDude> grantbow, should make it
<MarkDude> he has free transport, as well as his room paid for
<MarkDude> Already arranged
<pleia2> MarkDude: yay!
<Darkwing> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> Darkwing: pong
<Darkwing> pleia2: I recieved an email from some of the Qt guys that will be at SCALE. They are trying to get a push on Qt with having ppl be part of a "Qt is used here" on booths.  Because of the long standing Kubungu/KDE and Qt connection plus Ubuntu starting to adopt Qt inside, would we be interested in being a part of this?
<pleia2> Darkwing: I've already been talking to one of them on the Unity 2D side, I think it's good
<pleia2> I assume they are talking to you about Kubuntu?
<Darkwing> Well, sorta.
<Darkwing> I know most of them from the KDE side anyway but yes.
<Darkwing> We all hung out at UDS :D
<pleia2> cool
<Darkwing> Okay cool.
<pleia2> they asked me about KDE stuff and I haven't had a chance to reply, so I'll reply and just tell them to continue talking to you ;)
<Darkwing> Prolly isn't the same ppl have them email me anyway. :P
<Darkwing> Knowing Qt...
<Darkwing> It's like everything else. No one talks to anyone else.
<pleia2> Peter Mui
<Darkwing> Yup same person
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> That's a first.
<Darkwing> But I like the idea of having a "Qt is used here" tag
<Darkwing> Because it's not just for us in KDE land anymore.
 * MarkDude advised friend to pick KDE
<Darkwing> Yay! :)
<MarkDude> turns out there was a bug ONLY to KDE for printer
<MarkDude> NOTHING ELSE
<MarkDude> no unity bug
<MarkDude> No Gnome 3 bug
<MarkDude> lxde, xfce bug? nope
<MarkDude> KDE
 * MarkDude waves his fist wildly, vaguely in direction of Europe 
<nhaines> So my job for Ubucon is to learn as much about Ubuntu TV as I can, because that's all anyone's gonig to ask during Q&A.
<MarkDude> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-tv-unveiled-at-ces/
<MarkDude> Unity interface now makes sense
<MarkDude> it would be effin' awesome on a tv
 * bkerensa whacks MarkDude with a frozen Salmon
 * MarkDude said truth
<MarkDude> :)
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS-XrI6Uh3M
<MarkDude> How racist is that? I saw it this holiday in Utah
<MarkDude> more a bit odd, all sorts of white kids dressed up as differing cultures, they sing that song every year
 * MarkDude remembers doing the Mexican hat dance in school inSan Diego, and a few friends saying - um yes, we NEVER do this at home :D
<bkerensa> idk... I watched this documentary called "the reel injuns" last night and it talked about how Hollywood has used film to brainwash Americans into believing stereotypes about Native Americans
<bkerensa> Funny thing is apparently in all the movies you hear Native Americans actually talking in a native tongue they are just making up random stuff and insulting other actors
<bkerensa> Studios never considered translating what they were saying :P
<MarkDude> True
<MarkDude> kemo sabe for example
<MarkDude> Tonto was calling the Lone Ranger sh*t head
 * MarkDude is working on his zombie comic, and needed Eastern Indian woman, a few people suggested I do it with makeup :P
 * MarkDude was like nope. Thats approaching black face...... run away
<MarkDude> Similar to Halloween costumes, if you want to dress as Italian you wear a Mario mustache... or one like I have now
 * MarkDude just found out term *mustache petes* for Italian gangsters, came from a relative Peter Morello http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giuseppe_Morello
<MarkDude> Hmmm my ancestry reseacrh is turning into a crime documentary :)
<Darkwing> pleia2: you want to do the Xubuntu LTS request for the tech board? :P
<pleia2> Darkwing: all I do on the xubuntu side is marketing and web, our LTS thing was already forwarded to the tech board but I don't know who is handling it
<Darkwing> NM Knome showed up.
<pleia2> yeah, he's project lead
<MarkDude> is XPL making it to UDS?
 * MarkDude is hoping all sorts of *PL folks make it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-10
<pleia2> Darkwing: when you get a chance, can you add to the wiki the hardware you're bringing demo-wise? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x
<pleia2> philipballew added his name down for a laptop with Ubuntu, but then removed it, so I'l follow up with him to see if he's still able to bring one
<Darkwing> Yeah, I was going to get a list tonight of everything I was bringing and adding it all at once.
<pleia2> perfect, thank you :)
<Darkwing> Yup
<Darkwing> Working on the program right now :)
<MarkDude> dragon, ping
<Darkwing> Yay!
<Darkwing> scale program cover finished.
<Darkwing> pleia2: I don't know why... But I thought of you. http://chzsetphaserstolol.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/sci-fi-fantasy-star-wars-r-tutu.jpg
<MarkDude> grantbow, ping
<jyo> jtatum: Mt. View is next Thursday, yes?
<pleia2> Darkwing: haha, that is awesome
<Darkwing> That's nice.
<Darkwing> Kubuntu and Edubuntu got 5 year LTS and Xubuntu got 3 year LTS for 12.04
<pleia2> yep :)
<jtatum> jyo: yep! :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I feel sorry for Zareason and System76
<nhaines> bkerensa: why's that?
<nhaines> bkerensa: also what's the cool Ubuntu scoop you heard?
<bkerensa> because a new company is coming into their turf with better product at lower prices then they offer :P
<bkerensa> $200 Ubuntu Notebooks that look and have specs like the Ultrabooks
<nhaines> Ooh, I'd pick one up.
<MarkDude> Yes well...
<nhaines> I don't think anyone has compelling notebooks.  The Zareason systems are very nice, though.
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah im rendering some video right now... hope to have that scoop out in the hour
<nhaines> bkerensa: yay!
<bkerensa> if Joey is around to click approve on my post :P
<MarkDude> Za got more screwedby Google and that Android not being fully open source
<bkerensa> yeah well the company tried to hire me....
<pleia2> MarkDude: are you going carpooling with grantbow to scale?
<bkerensa> Their COO was like we looked you up and saw you have major cred and really want you onboard.... We need a Ubuntu guy
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: send them to me!  :P
<bkerensa> you would have to be up here in Portland and work in a cubicle
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> I can be here in LA and telecommute, but that's my final offer! :)
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> grantbow, has NEVER got back to me
 * MarkDude has called him and everything
<pleia2> MarkDude: I have 400 CDs that need to get to LA by Friday
<pleia2> I can put them in luggage, but hauling it all is going to be an interesting experiment
<bkerensa> I agreed to consider becoming their new PHP developer though :D but I turned down a job handling Ubuntu Product QA and guiding them... I told them they need to start making Ubuntu TV's like its hot
<pleia2> could also just ship them to nhaines today :)
 * MarkDude will be there by the Fri
<pleia2> but if I can get them down there for free it would be optimal
<MarkDude> not sure how yet
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> pleia2: you could do that.  :)
<nhaines> bkerensa: I'm so tempted to just make Ubuntu TV boxes, but I don't know anything about actually doing that, so... : P
<MarkDude> Ride down is a bit of a hassle - Courtney is coming- and sexycatsinhats cant go due to school
<pleia2> are you calling Courtney a hassle?
<pleia2> :P
<MarkDude> No chris flaking pleia2
<bkerensa> funny thing is this company apparently used to supply System76 with their hardware which is why they can offer laptops at a fraction of the cost of Sys and zareason
<pleia2> MarkDude: ah, I see
<bkerensa> pleia2: You burned 400 cd's?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: no, pressed CDs from canonical
<bkerensa> ahh they gave you a bunch
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> nhaines: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/a-first-look-at-ctls-ubuntu-product-lineup/
<bkerensa> there is the scoop :)
<MarkDude> Doesnt this threaten those people that make FOSS computers out of cardboard also?
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> people make PC's out of cardboard?
<MarkDude> YEp
<MarkDude> http://recomputepc.com/index.php
<bkerensa> $600 for a carboard PC =o
<MarkDude> I know
<MarkDude> You THINK it would be cheaper
<nhaines> bkerensa: thanks!  :)
<MarkDude> http://www.ybca.org/how-money-corrupts
<MarkDude> Larry Lessig next Tue in SF
 * pleia2 haz tickets
<MarkDude> Right on, looks like fun
<pleia2> my boss is a member of long now so I just nudge him when I want to go :)
<pleia2> this one was a big "yes yes yes"
<MarkDude> Should be interesting
<pleia2> I'm not actually all that sure about the topic :)
<pleia2> but lessig is cool
<jledbetter> Neat
<MarkDude> Well he is visionary type
<MarkDude> So not all his visions need be correct, he can ride Creative Commons for a while, imho
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-11
<Darkwing> philipballew: I would but, I'll be going up there thursday morning.
<Darkwing> pleia2: I updated with stuff I'm bringin.
<Darkwing> *Bringing
<pleia2> \o/
<Darkwing> Anyone think of seeing if Jorge was going to bring any other swag to give away?
<pleia2> I haven't spoken to him
<Darkwing> Oh, the T-Shirts I have from teh conf pack are maverick... DOn't remember if I mentioned that.
<Darkwing> I'll call him
<pleia2> I think he's in budapest with the rest of them
<Darkwing> Yup, I'll corner him on Skype. :)
<Darkwing> bkerensa: ping
<Darkwing> pleia2: You have a larger list of attendies to SCALE that isn't the wiki or the loco.u.c
<Darkwing> ?
<pleia2> Darkwing: no, that's everyone
<Darkwing> pleia2: I'm tossing out another email to the ML reminding people that we need names in loco.u.c and the wiki
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> philipballew: can you add your name to the bottom of the wiki with some details about availability?
<Darkwing> What?!
<Darkwing> Why isn't my email...
<pleia2> oh, and we should see about plans friday night, raevol was asking if we want to meet up
<pleia2> what have you done to your email now :)
<Darkwing> I didn't.
<Darkwing> The Ubuntu system seems to hate my @kubuntu.org email
<pleia2> :\
 * Darkwing mutter.
<Darkwing> Okay, sent now.
<Darkwing> Anything else we need to do?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> I'll go through my booth box over the weekend and add some of the misc stuff, tape, powerstrips and things
<pleia2> we have a team meeting on sunday so we should be able to wrap up some things there too as needed :)
<Darkwing> Sweet.
<Darkwing> Is jtatum going to make it? :P
<Darkwing> Why don't we have UbuCon on the loco.u.c?
<philipballew> pleia2, doin it now
<pleia2> thanks philipballew, were you going to bring a laptop or two to demo?
<pleia2> we don't have an Ubuntu laptop yet, just jdeslip's netbook
<philipballew> I can bring my uniyu one and i can throu lubuntu on an old laptop if needed.
<philipballew> dont tell anyone but it currently has debian :)
<pleia2> sounds good
<philipballew> alright. the old laptop has no battery though
<philipballew> I can get even more creative and throw open box on it?
<pleia2> sure :)
<philipballew> something funky. do we need an external monitor? and also, im gonna bring a router
<philipballew> Im still working on how to get to la as well.
<philipballew> emailed the sd lug and asked for a rideshare
<pleia2> as long as the laptop screen works, no need for an additional monitor
<philipballew> alright. it does indeed. so Lubuntu you think?
<pleia2> yeah, lubuntu is good
<philipballew> or any crazy version youd like?
<philipballew> Lubuntu it is :)
<philipballew> and pleia2 im gonna give people the option to play with 12.04 if they like via virtual box
<pleia2> cool
<philipballew> sweet!
<Gareth> nhaines: ping
<jtatum> Darkwing: I wish I could :( next year seems more likely
<pleia2> argh, posterous is teh broken
<pleia2> posted to my facebook account rather than the -us-ca account
 * pleia2 shakefist
<pleia2> actually, it went to both?
<pleia2> weird thing
<nhaines> Gareth: pong
<pleia2> anyway, SF Ubuntu Hour tonight :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1469/detail/
<Gareth> nhaines: just checking on those last two UbuCon speakers...I saw one registered and submitted, I've published that one.
<nhaines> Gareth: Oh good.  I think everyone's reporting in now.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Just confirming Saturday so you don't have to track me down on IRC ;)
<pleia2> bkerensa: thank you :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Is it ok to adopt some of starcraftman's work and cite some of his links?
<pleia2> bkerensa: it's CC-BY-SA, so just give attribution at the end of your talk and you'll be good
<pleia2> something as simple as "thanks to starcraftman's past talks which I referenced in preparation" would be good
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> Darkwing: You ping me earlier? :) saw something on my phone
<nhaines> They had a master sushi chef making sushi in the cafeteria today.  At least the signs said he was a master sushi chef and had a big photo of him.
<nhaines> I'm going to eat this sushi before it gets cold.
<jyo> nhaines: Ever made your own sushi?
<nhaines> jyo: nope.
 * pleia2 is having A Day
<pleia2> I kind of wish our Ubuntu Hour tonight was in a brewery instead of a coffee shop :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-12
<greg-g> pleia2: I hear ya
<nhaines> pleia2: +1  :)
<pleia2> ugh, coffee shop is closing early :( they're killing me!
<pleia2> we'll be meeting the next door over, in the lobby
 * pleia2 emails ariley (only one signed up to attend)
<pleia2> 4 of us here :) not to shabby for slightly misplaced
<pleia2> s/to/too
<nhaines> pleia2: how'd it go last night?
<pleia2> nhaines: good, people found us :)
<nhaines> yay.  :)
<nhaines> I'm more than a little annoyed that I can't pick up my car from the shop today because even though people will show up for Ubuntu Hour, they won't stick around (even for 10 minutes) if they don't see me there.
<nhaines> And people have been harassing me about being there tonight because I was sick and home in bed two meetings ago.  I think missing two meetings in as many years is not that unreliable.  :P
<nhaines> </rant>
<nhaines> Oh well, people were upset that I didn't sent out notifications when the meeting was cancelled because power was out.
<nhaines> I said I updated the blog announcement from my phone, but power was out for a three block radius and the meeting time had aleady come--there was no other way to let people know.
<pleia2> I do wish I had a backup person to run them when I am unexpected busy/sick, I did one when I had laryngitis once, that was interesting
<pleia2> that was one with a debian dinner too
<nhaines> "Tonight I will give my talk in the form of... interpretive dance."
<pleia2> I managed to squeak out a fair amount of talking, but it probably set back my actual recovery about 2 days
<nhaines> Yeah, did that once.
<bkerensa> pleia2: I have been having network issues (two days this week) so if for some reason I'm not online Saturday that is the cause however I do not anticipate it
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa has been working on his lecture already so yeah :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: will your notes be ready by tomorrow? if you could leave your script/notes someone else could pick things up
<pleia2> if you're unable to make it
<bkerensa> pleia2: I will have my notes ready by tomorrow evening and will ping you a link although I will do everything to be there saturday
<bkerensa> the chances of problems are very slim :)
<pleia2> good :)
<pleia2> thanks for the heads up
<bkerensa> I just had issues during our LoCo meeting and it had to be cancelled so I wanted to make sure I atleast warned :P
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> but the issues were metro area wide :)
<pleia2> this is why I have two internets!
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> (actually, I have 2 because I work from home)
 * bkerensa is considering getting a basic Clear account for emergencies
<pleia2> we actually ended up putting the tv on the secondary connection
<bkerensa> oh... I just remembered I have a Chromebook
<bkerensa> I got Verizon Mobile =o
<bkerensa> worst case scenario I can hot on it via Mibbit
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> hop*
<Faqtotum> verizon is awesome in the passenger's seat during a drive to/from scale
<bkerensa> heh
 * bkerensa is contemplating moving his Wordpress site to Wok ( https://github.com/mythmon/wok )
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-13
<bkerensa> pleia2: If I chose to condense things compared to starcraftman is that ok? It seems like much of the information can be covered in a more brief lecture allowing for more time for questions?
<pleia2> bkerensa: however you want to run it is fine :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Excellent... I'm going to add some discussion about using the LoCo as a help resource and such and I will e-mail you a copy later tonight
<pleia2> great
<MarkDude> Sounds good
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-14
<akk> Does anyone remember if the network at SCALE last year was only open, or if there was a WPA option?
<akk> (My laptop can't seem to talk to open networks even though it works fine on WPA. Broadcom card, probably the drivers are borken.)
<pleia2> ok, the ubuntu wiki is just full of fail tonight
 * pleia2 shakefist
<akk> I'm about to add my exopc to the list for the SCALE booth -- was going to install oneiric on it, but is there any variant (kubuntu) that might be better for a tablet?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<akk> okay, I'll do straight oneiric (plus a button to get the onscreen keyboard :)
<akk> jeez, the login for the wiki is even more clicks than it used to be
<pleia2> we are having a meeting tomorrow evening, I need to make sure everyone volunteering at the booth is very, very aware that the booth needs to be watched at all times since we'll have several laptops there
<pleia2> (and a tablet!)
<akk> Never mind, it's not letting me log in.
<akk> Can I just tell you I'm bringing it? :/
<pleia2> yeah, I'll add it
<akk> It doesn't give me any error message, just reloads the page with the passwd field cleared out.
<pleia2> the wiki sometimes takes a few tries to log in, it's been misbehaving lately
<akk> Oh, that's that misbehavior you mentioned. Okay, I'll keep trying (but go ahead and add me).
<pleia2> k
<pleia2> done!
<akk> Why is the wiki so bad? Does anybody know?
<akk> Thanks
<pleia2> the whole single sign on thing is a bit of a hack
<pleia2> and moinmoin wasn't designed to have as many pages as the Ubuntu wiki currently has
<akk> ah
<pleia2> so hacky login, too much on the wiki == overall badness
<akk> maybe canonical needs to sponsor a moinmoin-improvement project :)
<akk> and SSO too
<pleia2> it was worse before they upgraded, at least it mostly loads the pages now (last night was particularly bad though, I suspect it was getting attacked again)
<akk> I remember you mentioned problems with it last night.
<pleia2> yeah, that was the whole wiki being slow :\
<pleia2> this ocean spray grapefruit juice is significantly more tart than I expected
<pleia2> I was expecting some ocean spray sugaring up to make it sweet, not so!
<pleia2> it's good though
<bkerensa> pleia2: They make the Cranberry Ocean Spray up here
<pleia2> I drink a lot of their cranberry juices (watered down a lot)
<bkerensa> I like Langers (No HFCS's)
<pleia2> ocean spray doesn't have HFCSs either
<pleia2> (at least not the ones I drink)
<bkerensa> ah I never checked their bottles I guess :D
<bkerensa> Pineapple Guava Langers for the win :P
<pleia2> I always do, my stomach does not like corn
<pleia2> solved lots of stomach problems when I learned that :)
<bkerensa> heh
 * bkerensa is trying to cut foods  that use HFCS's out and any other corn ingridient
 * pleia2 misses popcorn
<pleia2> but I like not being sick all the time :)
<bkerensa> Solution for me for popcorn is Taro Chips they are yummy
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do we know how many LoCo teams there are in the world both approved and unapproved?
<pleia2> bkerensa: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<philipballew> bkerensa, good luck today
<bkerensa> philipballew: I'm using a lot of starcraftman's work (Not much I could improve on he did a good job at writing it)
<bkerensa> so just lots of copy pasting
<philipballew> Agreed, it was a good one. thats the best way to do it imo.
<philipballew> also wondering, wherd you make the stop sopa banner for your twitter bkerensa ?
<Gareth> nhaines: ping
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-15
<pleia2> meeting tonight, just sent out reminders
<Darkwing> Ohhhhh yeah. A meeting.
<philipballew_> When making a shell script do the commands need to have sudo in front of them or can i just make the shell ask for my password once and run it as root without sudo? or should i not sudo inside a script?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-08
<akk> Anyone know how to fix "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages" on an apt-get install?
<akk> I'm trying to install a KDE package, and it says I've held a bunch of KDE packages that I've never installed at all.
<bkerensa> akk:  sudo apt-get install -f
<bkerensa> ?
<akk> Adding a -f gives the same error message.
<akk> and apt-get -f install without the package name gives nothing.
<akk> Could it be a pinning issue? I added pinning yesterday because I needed 3 packages from neuro-debian, but I *think* I set things up so that only those packages can come from there.
<akk> And aptitude show calligra is showing an ubuntu version, not a neuro-debian one.
<geofft> akk: Can you pastebin the output? Or is it just that one error?
<akk> No, it's a long list. I'll pastebin.
<akk> The error message: http://pastebin.com/48y5GTEy
<darthrobot> Title: [# apt-get install -f calligra Reading package lists... Done Building dependenc - Pastebin.com]
<akk> And in case I messed something up with improper pinning, here's my /etc/apt/preferences: http://pastebin.com/EXPXWNT5
<darthrobot> Title: [Package: * Pin: release a=precise-security Pin-Priority: 950 Package: * Pi - Pastebin.com]
<geofft> ah. apt-get's error messages suck. I would perhaps try installing each dependency and see what error you get.
<akk> Looking at the dependency list, I'm suspecting that I probably don't want this package anyway.
<akk> Tried to install it on a different machine and it predicted something like a 150Mb download.
<akk> But I'd still like to know what the error means and whether I messed up my pins.
 * akk doesn't understand pinning, misses the old simple APT::Default-Release option
<geofft> your pins don't look wrong to me
<akk> Thanks, that's good to know.
<akk> I can live without Calligra -- maybe it's just a broken package.
<akk> I'm investigating (not super heavyweight) ways of editing text and graphics in the same document.
<akk> Thought maybe calligra could, but the requirements make me doubt the "not super heavyweight" part anyway.
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm not sure if that support request on the ML was sweet or creepy.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: you should see the emails he's sent to me directly :\
<pleia2> I believe he is trying to be nice though
<pleia2> what girl doesn't like being told that some guy on the internet "likes their pictures"?
 * kdub discovers the magical land of debian packages
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, direct emails doesn't sound so great.  :(  But hooray for benefit of the doubt!
<nhaines> My policy was always that Ubuntu Hour tech support was free and outside of that people pay my full stranger tech support rate.  :P
<pleia2> he emailed the list because I told him to ;)
<pleia2> "I don't have time for one-on-one support requests right now, please email...
<pleia2> (I am shipping him a 12.10 disk though)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-09
<Torikun> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<philipballew> Torikun, There is some good guides as to how you can run it
<Torikun> Yeah thanks philipballew . I was just wondering if anyone had any issues before I did it
<philipballew> Not much more then any other computers
<philipballew> Torikun,
<philipballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<darthrobot> Title: [MacBookPro - Community Ubuntu Documentation]
<Torikun> ty
 * kdub always misses philipballew
<kdub> raevol, when's a good next ubuntu hour day?
<raevol> sup kdub, any tuesday or thursday is good for me
<kdub> mmk, may as well coordinate around the regular's schedules :)
<raevol> hehe
<kdub> anyone usea good graphical diff tool on linux? i've been using kompare, but its prone to crashing...
<akk> I used to use tkdiff, but I've mostly switched to meld.
<pleia2> san francisco ubuntu hour tonight :)
<pleia2> (even though the weather is miserable)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-10
<bkerensa> philipballew: you saved the day
<bkerensa> philipballew: FB decided to lock my acct because I access via VPN (forgot to turnoff) well it decided to present your face data to authenticate
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> And you knew who I was!
<philipballew> seems lucky bkerensa
<grantbow> weather didn't stop some cool people turning out last night for Ubuntu Hour SF.
<grantbow> The Roastery closing an hour early in the month of January seems a bit odd.
<bkerensa> grantbow: Kees submitted a patch to fix shopping lens but of course Canonical has ignored it
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~kees/libunity/remote-search-none/+merge/134180
<darthrobot> Title: [Merge into trunk : remote-search-none : Code : libunity]
<Torikun> sup
<pleia2> http://tech-foo.blogspot.ca/2013/01/visualising-ubuntu-package-repository.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Tech-Foo: Visualising the Ubuntu Package Repository]
<pleia2> shiny
<raevol> i just uninstalled that shit
<pleia2> raevol: please tune your language a bit :)
<raevol> mmk
<pleia2> hm, grantbow said unity-lens-shopping isn't in raring so it's not uninstallable, but it appears to be
<pleia2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/unity-lens-shopping
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu -- Details of package unity-lens-shopping in raring]
<grantbow> maybe it changed but I did an apt-get remove in an alpha image weeks ago and it wasn't there.
<pleia2> weird
<grantbow> alpha is as alpha does :-)
<pleia2> seems to be back :) we can still do the custom builds as we always have and remove junk we don't want
<grantbow> bkerensa patches are good! Kudos to Kees!
<pleia2> Kees has been pretty outspoken about this all along
<pleia2> been nice to see
<bkerensa> grantbow: indeed but its said that they have not even reviewed it
<bkerensa> and its not like they have not seen it
<bkerensa> there is a patch pilot every week
<bkerensa> my patches get reviewed in usually one week... not months later or not at all
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-11
<philipballew> kdub, were you still gonna do the ubuntu hour this month. If not I was gonna throw it next Thursday night.
<Darkwing> Hey guys. :)
<bkerensa> Darkwing: woah
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> hiya Darkwing
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> How is California these days?
<akk> Cold!
<akk> (relatively speaking, of course)
<pleia2> I was wondering whether it was cold or I was just growing soft :)
<pleia2> seems cold
<pleia2> probably both!
<akk> Probably both, yes.
<m_anish> grantbow, ping
<m_anish> i'll configure bip to stay here
<pleia2> welcome m_anish
<m_anish> pleia2, hi. did Grant happen to mention my name to you this evening?
<pleia2> nope, haven't really talked to him today
<m_anish> pleia2, okay. I guess I'll just introduce myself then...
<m_anish> pleia2, I met grantbow back in october at the olpc-sf summit (olpcsf.org) ... I've been involved with the olpc project for the last 2.5 years
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> I helped out with the first olpcsf summit, but my attention has been elsewhere of late
<m_anish> pleia2, and until i started grad school back in aug (at umich, ann arbor), i was part of a startup that provides customized applications, content, and sugar environment
<m_anish> pleia2, ok
<m_anish> pleia2, i just want to get to know about the edu initiatives in ubuntu better, and with mark's recent announcement for ubuntu on the phone (and i assume by extension, tablets)... what kinds of efforts are on to get ed apps running on it
<pleia2> ah, great :)
<m_anish> pleia2, thinking both in terms of native apps in the ubuntu env, and sugar running inside ubuntu (which it does quite well right now)
<m_anish> <EOT>
<m_anish> pleia2, so would be great if you could help me get that info, or point me in the right direction
<pleia2> m_anish: sugar running natively on Ubuntu these days, or still in a VM?
<pleia2> (I know the packages in Ubuntu were in a bad state for a while)
<m_anish> pleia2, it used to run until recently, i can check with the guys over in sugar-devel
<m_anish> (natively i mean)
<m_anish> brb
<pleia2> unfortunately I don't know a whole lot about "educational programs" - the schools we've worked in use regular Ubuntu and Edubuntu apps or educational things via a web browser
<pleia2> ah, good re: sugar
<m_anish> ok
<m_anish> pleia2, do you know if i could poke anybody to find out what sort of efforts are on (if any) in that direction edu-apps in ubuntu (specifically plans concerning the phone)
<pleia2> there isn't even an image yet available for the phone, so I don't think there will be much news about that in the community
<pleia2> might try asking on the Ubuntu Education mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-education
<darthrobot> Title: [ubuntu-education Info Page]
<m_anish> there was a fair bit of effort by olpc-foundation (boston) to get sugar to run on android, which they concluded would take up a lot of resources and time (but was doable)... doing that in ubuntu might be a whole lot easier (if the ubuntu that is planned for phones is similar to ubuntu as it is)
<m_anish> ok
<m_anish> pleia2, thanks!
<pleia2> there is already an image for the Nexus 7 tablet, and that one is very similar to Ubuntu
<pleia2> not sure how similar the phone will be though
<m_anish> doesn't seem like an active list 3 messages in december :-/
<m_anish> pleia2, ah great!
<pleia2> no, it's not an active list, but people chime in when a topic comes up
<m_anish> ok
<pleia2> have you looked much at Edubuntu?
<m_anish> pleia2, frankly no (i tried it a few years ago)...
 * m_anish is on f18 right now... just looking to get back to ubuntu ... (12.10 in a VM right now)
<pleia2> I did some work in Ghana back in October, deployed 100 Edubuntu systems there, it comes with a bunch of educational software (all open source of course,  not commercial stuff)
<m_anish> pleia2, oh great! is there a wikipage/blog which i should look at?
<pleia2> edubuntu.org
<Torikun> http://www.linux-toys.com  , My new raspberry PI and Linux site=)
<Torikun> Sup room
<darthrobot> Title: [Linux-toys.com | .....another techy Linux blog.]
<pleia2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/ghana/Edubuntu%20Lesson%20Plans.pdf was written by a teacher who came with us, outlines some of the educational details of some of the software
<m_anish> ok
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/pdf] Size: [72438]
<m_anish> pleia2, this is great! I'll try it out. My motive for asking these questions was twofold (1) to get to know edubuntu and similar efforts some more, and the ecosystem around them... (2) with ubuntu-phone (Atleast from their marketing on the website), it seems like a big-specific effort by canonical to get ubuntu running on phones... so i was wondering was edu apps a part of them
<m_anish> re: (2) there would be all sorts of issues, like touch compatibility... etc...
<pleia2> unfortunately the phone thing is very much a marketing move at this point, hopefully they'll actually have images for testing within the next couple months
<m_anish> and (3) sugar runs well on ubuntu, is ubuntu runs on phones, sugar can be made to run on phones alongside ubuntu and it will be perfect for early-education (with edubuntu apps being more of higher ed)
<m_anish> okay
<m_anish> so it's all internal at this moment?
<pleia2> the nexus 7 images came out in October though, if you can get your hands on a device it might be worth a spin so see where the state of touch is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<darthrobot> Title: [Nexus7 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<m_anish> fwiw /me didnt know ubuntu ran on nexus-7
<pleia2> yeah, all internal so far
<m_anish> :)
<m_anish> okay
<m_anish> i'll see if i can get access to one
<m_anish> pleia2, have you had the chance to see one running ubuntu?
<m_anish> (the tablet i mean)
<Torikun> i would love to see that
<Torikun> on my nexus 7
<Torikun> might make it useful
<pleia2> oh yes, attended a whole session on it at the developer summit in copenhagen, and my roommate there let me play with hers after hours :)
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/8141994476/
<darthrobot> Title: [Playing with Ubuntu on Nexus 7 #uds #ubuntu #nexus7 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<Torikun> look at that keyboad!
<m_anish> pleia2, how was it in your experience (any major glitches)?
<Torikun> looks so useful!
<pleia2> Torikun: that keyboard application is called "onboard" - very nice :)
<Torikun> how does one install ubuntu on the nexus 7
<pleia2> m_anish: it's actually a bit hard to use on a 7" screen :( the close window buttons are so tiny
<pleia2> Torikun: the wiki link I gave has details
<m_anish> pleia2, nothing that can't be solved? i hope!
<Torikun> ty
<pleia2> m_anish: yeah, they're working on it :) the first images had Ubuntu 12.10, but they've got the 13.04 ones out now for testing and development
<pleia2> I think the aim is to have something really solid by LTS time next spring (2014)
<m_anish> pleia2, awesome (and bad, you might end up making me spend $$$ :-) )
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> but only $199 :) it won't work on the nexus 10 (much different hardware)
<m_anish> pleia2, this is pretty interesting stuff!, if all the native libs (gtk stuff) is there, i see no reason why sugar shouldn't run... all the arm packages within fedora are available... should not be too hard to compile them as .debs
<m_anish> pleia2, ok
 * Torikun likes Unity now
<pleia2> m_anish: it is the ARM architecture, which most packages build for
<m_anish> pleia2, +1
<m_anish> pleia2, thanks a lot, this is quite useful stuff (perhaps enough to start a serious discussion on sugar-devel, although people are pro-fedora there)
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
 * grantbow blinks
<m_anish> pleia2, fwiw, sugar seems to compile on ubuntu see http://buildbot.sugarlabs.org/waterfall
<m_anish> grantbow, hey!
<grantbow> hi m_anish
<m_anish> :)
<darthrobot> Title: [BuildBot: Sugar]
<Torikun> Yo grantbow
<grantbow> hi Torikun
<pleia2> m_anish: I think it always built, was just buggy and didn't get a lot of love from maintainers
<grantbow> talked to #ubuntu-sugarteam?
<m_anish> pleia2, true, but we've had the heroic efforts of daniel navarez to come up with a good build system for sugar so that it doesn't crash every 3 mins...
<m_anish> it's still not system packages, but a lot lot better than what it used to be (jhbuild)
<pleia2> ah great :) using jenkins?
<m_anish> http://sugarlabs.org/~dnarvaez/sugar-docs/build.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Building from sources — sugar documentation]
<pleia2> I see
<grantbow> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-sugarteam
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu-sugarteam Info Page]
<grantbow> https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam
<darthrobot> Title: [Sugar Team in Launchpad]
<m_anish> grantbow, not very active (again :-/)
 * pleia2 nods
<grantbow> true
<grantbow> the Fedora sponsorship helped fund a lot of momentum
<grantbow> on the Fedora side
<m_anish> I've known David for a while, that effort is quite old... i think the sugar community finds all communication done over one m-l easier than spreading over many, because it's not a very big community at this moment
<m_anish> grantbow, +1
<grantbow> it's all about allocation of resources
<m_anish> grantbow, i was talking with pleia2 about the recent ubuntu announcement of running on phone... it seems like all marketing at this point.but the fact that it runs on nexus7 is very encouraging
<m_anish> grantbow, cscott (olpc-foundation) spent a lot of time trying to get sugar to run on android (with the hope that more people would have access to it)
<grantbow> Galaxy Nexus is another targeted platform as I recall
<grantbow> aka Samsung Galaxy III
<m_anish> grantbow, but he concluded that it would require significant resources and time to do that
<grantbow> interesting
<pleia2> yeah, the galaxy nexus is the rumored target for the images coming out in a couple months
<m_anish> grantbow, so sugar on android has been pushed to the backside a bit... but ubuntu running on nexus and possibly on cellphones is news to me
<m_anish> grantbow, and might provide a much easier path for sugar
<m_anish> grantbow, so my interest is because (1) sugar may be able to run on phones and tablets (finally) in a native fashion and (2) interested to know if any dedicated edu efforts are on within the ubuntu space (like edubuntu)
<m_anish> and the kind of ecosystem behind them
<m_anish> we're starting to see (especially  developing) countries focus on edu android tablets...
<grantbow> edubuntu has been the work of about three people, hasn't it?
<m_anish> ubuntu might be a much more open and democratic platform than android, to be fair
<m_anish> so naturally, i'm excited at the prospect :-)
<m_anish> (does it make sense?)
<grantbow> yes, makes sense
<pleia2> the core of edubuntu is 5 people (the edubuntu council), but there are others who make smaller contributions (like many of the flavors :))
<grantbow> kk
<m_anish> grantbow, also looking in terms of price... i guess OLPC XO laptops sell for around $200, and we have top of the line android tablets running the same thing with more memory, ram, better processor for the same price!
<grantbow> and lots of fees to carriers to subsidize the hardware
<m_anish> obviously the advantages olpc xo laptops bring are different, like being rugged, easy repairbility, but they are not so important everywhere
<m_anish> umm, aren't the tablets free of any carriers, and unlocked?
<grantbow> matters to a kid who drops one, lol
<m_anish> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb
<grantbow> some yes, some no
<darthrobot> Title: [Nexus 7 (16GB) - Google Play]
<m_anish> ok
<m_anish> grantbow, haha
<m_anish> grantbow, pleia2 did you know that OLPC recently announced an XO-learning tablet at CES...
<m_anish> it's basically an android tablet with an "educational UI with some free and proprietary apps"
<m_anish> everyone within the sugar community, and most of the devs in OLPC_Association, Miami have little idea as to when/where did it happen.
<pleia2> that's a bit troubling
<m_anish> it does not run sugar, olpc didn't design the h/w, no one know's what's happening
<grantbow> where are you again, m_anish? olpcsf.org meeting is just over two weeks away.
<m_anish> at the same time the community is committed to the latest olpc "laptop" version the XO-4
<grantbow> sameer will know almost as much as there is to know about what's up.
<m_anish> grantbow, ann arbor, enjoying the (below) freezing weather
<m_anish> grantbow, i doubt that, he's been in india this whole time with limited connectivity
<m_anish> even folks within olpc (like john watlington, cscott) have no ideas
<grantbow> phone call, brb
<m_anish> np
<m_anish> grantbow, my laptop battery might run out, so i'll have to run to my apt shortly, will be dc for 10 mins too
<pleia2> wb davidv1
<davidv1> lol same as the without the 1
<pleia2> :)
<davidv1> im on pidgin now
<pleia2> you can /nick davidv
<m_anish> grantbow, in 4 weeks i'll hopefully be somewhere close to toronto, there's a olpc community xs (server) summit happening there.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-12
<bkerensa> pleia2: FreeGeek's shop full of Xubuntu laptops looked great
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> need pictures! :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: will upload... btw have you guys talked with them at all? A few people there I talked to did not seem to fully realize that Xubuntu is a part of Ubuntu
<pleia2> bkerensa: think you could interview someone there about it? I'm thinking blog post for xubuntu.org
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> I don't think they've ever contacted us
<bkerensa> yeah let me ask Vagrant he is on the Technocrats team that decided to move to Xubuntu
<pleia2> at least, not as someone from freegeek :)
<bkerensa> yeah
<pleia2> great
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://imgur.com/a/CDi50#0
<darthrobot> Title: [Photo Album - Imgur]
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> When I go back I will take better photos with my dslr instead of phone
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm thinking I might make the leap to Xubuntu soon and I found a bug while there :D
<pleia2> great, interview + flash dslr photos == good blog post for xubuntu.org!
<pleia2> s/flash/flashy
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/UWtk0.jpg <-- these penguins were watching over when I was having my interview today
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [144268]
<pleia2> haha
<bkerensa> they have penguins in every room of that place
<m_anish> pleia2, grantbow i guess you might have already heard -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE-QPsATAS0
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu OS for SmartPhones Features & Layout Demo & Hands-On Experience - YouTube]
<grantbow> I saw the shuttleworth intro video, not sure I've seen this one
<pleia2> m_anish: yeah, Canonical had demos at CES
<m_anish> grantbow, apparently that's ubuntu on the samsung galaxy nexus
<m_anish> pleia2, ^
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> that's the image they said will be available for download in a couple months
<m_anish> ok
<bkerensa> pleia2: so looks like the bug is actually fix :) but their repos must be behind
<bkerensa> there was just a bug in the xubuntu-docs startpage to some broken links
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: hooray for fixed bugs
<pleia2> oh yeah, we fixed all that up
<pleia2> huge docs rewrite for 12.10
<pleia2> wanted to SRU some stuff to 12.04, but we've been busy (and don't currently have a formal docs lead...)
<grantbow> getting ready to record at dvlug.org :-)
<philipballew> kdub, around?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-13
<pleia2> philipballew: re: scale, did you get the packet yet?
<pleia2> if not I might end the email now and just say you're waiting on it, as I know folks have already started making travel plans
<pleia2> so knowing that it's "pending" is better than nothing :)
<philipballew> pleia2, not yet.
<philipballew> good point.
<philipballew> ill send it now
 * philipballew needs something to do
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> Can I copy your email from last year and use it as a template pleia2 ?
<pleia2> philipballew: go for it
 * philipballew goes for it
<philipballew> pleia2, being that we were unable to meetup over holiday, I guess you can send down the stuff, or just give it to someone driving down.
<pleia2> philipballew: heh, yeah, I might actually be coming afterall
<pleia2> so I'll let you know :)
<philipballew> well its only a Weekend trip, so not that hard.
<philipballew> are you coming for work?>
<pleia2> employer will pay for the trip if I'm speaking, and will probably do an Ubucon talk
<pleia2> so for work-ish
<grantbow> nice
<philipballew> oh nice! I'm gonna do one to!
<pleia2> cool
<philipballew> oh, also. I noticed last year we had some trouble as I was the only person with a unity laptop so it was contacted System76 to see if they could help us out with one in my place.
<pleia2> any luck?
<philipballew> yes, there gonna give up one!
<pleia2> awesome :)
<philipballew> Called someone named ema and she was saying how she is gonna be there, and can bring one for us to use.
<pleia2> Emma is great!
<philipballew> I told her she can hang out with our LoCo and she said thats good because she had nothing to do in the evenings.
<pleia2> :D
<philipballew> Scale gets better every year it seems.
<philipballew> just sent some email to you peeps.
<philipballew> hope it looks good.
<pleia2> great :)
<philipballew> tight!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-08
<jyo> All right, emailing last remainder for nominations now...
<rww> yay
<rww> PSA: If nobody else nominates themself for the leadership election in the next 5 hours or so, we go another year without an actual election. So if you're reading this you should probably go nominate yourself at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2013 kthx
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2013 - Ubuntu Wiki]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-09
<jyo> Yes, please do nominate yourself for the leadership election! It slipped my mind today but I'll give everyone here one more heads up before I send out the ballot tomorrow.
<alexdj_> hello
<holstein> alexdj_: you may also want to just hang out here and see what happens for a while
<alexdj_> ok
<philipballew> hey alexdj_
<holstein> philipballew: thanks for trying...
<philipballew> holstein, yeah, seems odd, but we do what we can...
<raevol> philipballew: my talk may have gotten accepted :o
<jyo> Okay, going to send out the ballots now. Anyone else want to throw their hat in the ring (and make this a real election)?
<jyo> All right. Creating the CIVS poll now.
<jyo> Ballots sent and mailing list notification sent as well.
<pleia2> thanks jyo
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-10
<rww> .oO(i wonder which three candidates will be selected out of the pool of three)
<philipballew> raevol, did it now :)
<Darkwing> Looooooong time no chat guys
<rww> hihi Darkwing
<Darkwing> How are you guys?
<philipballew> doing pretty good. you?
<Darkwing> Hanging in there.
<Darkwing> Trying to warm up
<philipballew> Darkwing, Indiana problems.
<Darkwing> It was -40 Windchill a couple days ago.
<philipballew> Is Ft Wayne able to cope, or is there any big problems because of it?
<Darkwing> The state was under emergancy travel only for two days.
<Darkwing> Well, that about because we had a blizzard.
<Darkwing> But, we weathered it.
<Darkwing> Looking forward to a Cali trip at some point.
<philipballew> Darkwing, California is waiting.
<Darkwing> LOL
<raevol> sup sup Darkwing
<raevol> philipballew: yea :D i think so
<Darkwing> I have a NICE house for a low price over here lol
<philipballew> Darkwing, yeah, I don't plan on living on California in several years.
<raevol> philipballew: i'll update you, but for now, i must away ere break of day to find my long forgotten gold
<Darkwing> My morgage is 650mo for a 3 bed 2 1/2 bath 1800 sqft house.
<philipballew> that is hella good.
<philipballew> Ive been to that part of Indiana about 4 times. It's not bad at all.
<Darkwing> It a really nice area.
<Darkwing> Plus, Ingress is awesome here.
<philipballew> I hear it's a fun game.
<rww> i should probably get that
<rww> not sure my phone can handle it tho
<Darkwing> ohhhhhhh dude....
<Darkwing> Join the Enlightened.
 * philipballew is currently rocking a dumb phone
<bkerensa> Darkwing: I am enlightened
<Darkwing> Whoo! OpenDarkwing
<Darkwing> My wife is AngelBob
<rww> philipballew: port Ubuntu Phone to it!
<philipballew> rww, YES! Maybe I can be a cool hacker then!
<Darkwing> lol
<Darkwing> Does Ubuntu Phone allow teathering yet?
<iheartubuntu> greets everyone :)
<nhaines> rww: when you play Ingress, be Resistance like me.
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: howdy.  :)
<iheartubuntu> Happy New year Nathan!
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: thanks, and you too!  :)  I hope yours has been great so far!
<iheartubuntu> yes! what i remember of it anyhow :)
<nhaines> haha  :)
<nhaines> I'm doing pretty good at organization this year.  I plan to post on Planet about it.
<iheartubuntu> ive switched from beer to fireball whiskey... a move to cut down on carbs :) my wife does not like this idea
<iheartubuntu> are you attending SCaLE?
<iheartubuntu> i hope ot make it
<iheartubuntu> Ive been using Elementary OS on my 3 main machines. Really like it a lot. I just installed Xubuntu on an old system at work. I love it. Finally found something modern that works on a 10 year old system. Many similarities to eOS.. I wonder if they took some nods fro mXubuntu
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: haha, still beer for me but the last articles I sold did get me a new bottle of scotch!  :)  I'm very much hoping to attend SCaLE again.  This'll be number 7 I think.
<iheartubuntu> what kind of scotch?
<nhaines> Elementary OS didn't impress me, although I was annoyed that it supported dual monitors on my laptop with no problem when Ubuntu doesn't.  :)
<nhaines> 12 year Macallan.  Aged in sherry casks!
<iheartubuntu> I have fond memories of scotch. I grew up waiting for my dad to come home from work, sit on his lap, get him a scotch and light his cigar as we watch Star Trek!
<nhaines> Funny how those memories stick with us!
<iheartubuntu> I still cant get into scotch. I must need to find the right kind
<nhaines> Well, Macallan is nice, and Glenlivet is also very smooth.  I suppose the best thing to do is find a bar with a good selection or somewhere that does tastings.  :)
<iheartubuntu> anyone interested in the best irish coffee head over to Caseys Irish Pub in downtown LA. Better than the Buena Vistas IMO
<iheartubuntu> good idea
<iheartubuntu> real whiskey & coffee and a nice head of homemade cream on it
<nhaines> That does sound good!
<nhaines> How's the news site going?
<iheartubuntu> been slow. im trying to revive it with some bitcoin news
<iheartubuntu> i notice many of the ubuntu blogs out there have nosedived
<iheartubuntu> some good ones too
<nhaines> You could always talk about the Ubuntu bitcoin app.  :)
<iheartubuntu> theres really just OMG Ubuntu and a couple others left
<iheartubuntu> yes i do want to
<iheartubuntu> there are several bitcoin wallet apps
<iheartubuntu> and from thr bitcoin conference i went to some amazing stuff coming to ubuntu soon
<nhaines> Oh, I meant the Ubuntu SDK-based one.  But yeah, there are some interesting bitcoin opportunities out there.
<iheartubuntu> i wish canonical would start accepting BTC for payments of things... app store purchases, askubuntu boutnies, etc
<iheartubuntu> bounties
<nhaines> Ask Ubuntu is run by Stack Exchange.  :)
<iheartubuntu> overstock.com just started accepting BTC this morning
<nhaines> But yeah, it would be handy.  Probably fairly easy.  In fact, you could really integrate bitcoin into Ubuntu One if you wanted to.
<nhaines> I saw that.  Very exciting.
<iheartubuntu> theres easy ways to integrate it too. right within the cart itself or at the final payment point.
<iheartubuntu> is canonical at CES this year?
<nhaines> Hmm, I don't know.  I thought they were but now I can't place any sources.
<iheartubuntu> i want to record a podcast. anyone know how to do it on ubuntu? maybe with skype/
<iheartubuntu> ?
<nhaines> Audacity.
<nhaines> And if you need remote or call-in support, then Mumble.  :)
<iheartubuntu> hmmm OK thanks
<iheartubuntu> catch everyone on the flip side :) nice chatting @nhaines
<raevol> happy Friday!!
<kdub> happy friday raevol
<rww> i think i will go to Diablo Valley LUG today
<raevol> kdub ! good to hear from you man :) hope things are well
<kdub> yep, pretty good
<kdub> we should resurrect raevol / kdub / philipballew time (aka the SD ubuntu hour)
<raevol> definitely... been hard to get ahold of philipballew lately, though i should probably try harder haha
<philipballew> kdub, I could be down for something like that sure.
<philipballew> raevol, excited about your talk I assume?
<raevol> philipballew: yea :) waiting to get a confirmation of my confirmation, just to be sure, but yea super excited!
<philipballew> raevol, The speakers room is always nice then.
<philipballew> food and coffee is always a plus
<raevol> hahaha
<philipballew> raevol, I am usually free most of the weekends these days if we want to do a meetup. The weeks are jam packed these days it seems.
<philipballew> might be able to do a weeknight, but I'll have to look into that
<philipballew> kdub, ^
<kdub> eh, workdays are a bit better, but i'm flexible
<raevol> philipballew: yea a weekend might work for me too...
<raevol> hmm
<raevol> hahahaha
<philipballew> I'll look at my schedule next week,  and we should try to do one before scale then.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-11
<raevol> philipballew: sounds like a plan
<philipballew> raevol, yeah dude!
<rww> i think i spent an hour on Ingress today and will not go to Diablo Valley LUG today :P
<nhaines> rww: I hope you joined the Resistance.  :P
<rww> nhaines: yep!
<rww> captured two portals :3
<nhaines> rww: yay!  I need to capture one more unique portal and I get a new badge.  I'll Jarvis it if I have to.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-12
<jyo> rww: :'( Quite a few SF Resistance cargress and double park and other terribly dangerous bs just for a game.
<rww> *nod*
<jyo> rww: Regardless of faction, El Goog has you now. :)
<rww> the Enlightenment person around here cargresses, it is sill
<rww> i will not do that, walking is better for one :P
<jyo> All the weight you loss from walking around is offsetted by beer at meetups.
<jyo> *lose
<blitz> what is a cargress?
<jyo> blitz: Ah, sorry. Was responding to the Ingress talk earlier in the channel. Cargress is a derogatory term referring to players of the Android game Ingress who insist on risking public safety by playing the game via car rather than walking.
<jyo> Beergress on the other hand is highly encouraged, especially cross-faction.
<jyo> Now back to our regularly scheduled silence and join/quit churn.
<rww> lol
<blitz> Ingress is the real life rpg type game?
<jyo> 4Square meets Capture-the-Flag, sorta. There's also a backstory about aliens and stuff if you're into that sort of thing.
<blitz> none of it really appeals
<jyo> It's fairly social and also a good excuse to walk around and explore your neighborhood(s).
<blitz> I don't need an android game to do that :3
<jyo> All the better!
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group http://www.berkeleylug.com/ noon-3pm @ Bobby G’s Pizzeria, 2072 University Ave, Berkeley http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-05
<ianorlin> hmm the scale volunteering page hasn't really been updated and no new messages on wiki
<DonkeyHotei> as hinted at one of the loco meetings, it might be helpful to have a repository of accommodations resources this year
<nhaines> ianorlin: this is coming next week.  By Wednesday at the latest, I suspect.
<nhaines> Unforunately someone delayed me from talking to Canonical until after they all went on vacation for the holidays.
<ianorlin> nhaines: today is Sunday so it will still take a week more?
<rww> Sunday being the last day of the week, I gather it will take 3 days
<ianorlin> ok then maybe have more discussion at meeting would be good
<nhaines> There isn't much to discuss.  There's a bunch of stuff needed to get together, but it's all pretty straightfoward.  This is our 8th year at SCALE.
<ianorlin> true
<nhaines> I'll be announcing a call for volunteers on the mailing list.
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2984-ubuntu-california-san-francisco-qa-jam/ \o/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California San Francisco QA Jam | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<rww> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=10061
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California in 2014 – pleia2's blog]
<rww> i /think/ i'm the only person in both of those photos
<rww> who is in*
<nhaines> rww: still time to do the same for next year!
<rww> except pleia2 won't be there this year, so clearly i will not be in pleia2's blog if i go there this year
<rww> so i should go to her QA jam instead
<nhaines> She can use stock photos.
<blitz> I see you
<pleia2> someone else will just have to take pictures :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-06
<nhaines> pleia2: congratulations on your fountain pen!  I just spent some time this morning flushing mine.  I looove fountain pens.  <3
<nhaines> Also I'm rewatching Star Trek: The Next Generation from the beginning.  Almost done with Season 1.  It's surprisingly good in a lot of ways.
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :) I have yet to finish one, so flushing will be a new experience some day ;)
<pleia2> I did all of Next Gen a couple years ago, it really is my favorite <3
<pleia2> then DS9, now Voyager
<nhaines> I'm DS9 then Next Gen....  Actually I'm rewatching all of them long with Mission Log Podcast.  It's really been fascinating.  And the Animated Series is actually quite good, and who remembered that?
<pleia2> I don't
<pleia2> and yeah, my husband's favorite is DS9 too
 * nhaines saw it in reruns on Nickelodeon in the mid 80s.
<nhaines> "In the Pale Moonlight" is pretty much the best episode of anything ever.
<DonkeyHotei> it finished its run before i was born
<DonkeyHotei> abc reran it in the '80s iirc
<DonkeyHotei> or was it cbs?
<nhaines> Flushing a fountain pen is super simple, but also if you use the same ink (I have a bottle I use to refill the converter cartridge) you don't have to flush it each time.  Just when it starts skipping if it's clogged.
<pleia2> I might stick to the environment hating non-refillables for now
<nhaines> My pen *came* with the converter (but I think LAMY ones are $4.50 or so) and a bottle of ink is like $7.  I had an inkwell I used to dip in at work, but I learned how to clean my fountain pen.  :P  (it's 12 years old now!)
<pleia2> haha, nice
<pleia2> bleh, a headache snuck up on me, going to triage
<nhaines> Take two of these and call me in the morning.
 * nhaines holds up single-malt scotch.
<nhaines> pleia2: is it me or did UWN go out late this week?  :)
<nhaines> (timewise, not datewise.)
 * pleia2 so distracted this evening
<pleia2> also, for real, headache fixing now!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-07
<jose> hey Gareth, around?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-08
<Gareth> jose: I am.
<Gareth> ..now.
<jose> :P
<jose> mind a quick PM?
<Gareth> sorry, noticed the time stamp late :)
<Gareth> of course.
<nhaines> So filming Ubuntu phone videos yesterday was one technical problem after the other.  But I think I got enough done for what I needed!
<nhaines> I did a bunch of intro takes.  My cameraman said he was fascinated at how each take was completely different than the previous.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-09
<nhaines> Gareth: Do we know the expo floor start and end dates for February 20th-22nd yet?
<nhaines> Also by "dates" I mean "times"
<Gareth> nhaines: we do but we haven't announced them yet :)
<nhaines> Gareth: Do you know when you'll announce them?  It's difficult to ask for volunteers to sign up without knowing what they're signing up for.  :)
<nhaines> New SCALE13X wiki page for the team and volunteer signup, for everyone else: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale13x
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale13x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Gareth: ah, I see you were way ahead of me.  Thanks so much.  :)
<nhaines> Although frankly I'm not sure why that still ever surprises me!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-10
<nhaines> Better.
<ianorlin> meeting tommorow
<ianorlin> also is there a reason that the google+ page isn't listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/MeetingChecklist
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/MeetingChecklist - Ubuntu Wiki]
<DonkeyHotei> i couldn't help but notice that the final date of scale would ordinarily be a meeting night
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: yup, we'll be skipping that one.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-11
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group, noon-3p @ Bobby G's Pizzeria http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group, noon-3p @ Bobby G's Pizzeria http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<MarkDude> MichaelPaoli, - please send my love to the group, Jack :)
<MarkDude> Much love to you of course.
<MarkDude> btw, sexycatsinhats (Chris) cited you as a person we should get to help with the 1st Geeknic of 2015
<DonkeyHotei> MarkDude: heather farms park again?
<MarkDude> Sure
<MarkDude> sexycatsinhats would like you to help to
<MarkDude> He just told me I need to plan one soon
<MarkDude> Scale is next month
<MarkDude> Ableconf is Jan 31st
<MarkDude> Oh, link
<grantbow> link to ableconf?
<ianorlin> what is ableconf?
<grantbow> at http://www.ableconf.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [ABLEconf | Free Software for Free Enterprise]
<grantbow> still lots of 2012 links, is it happening in 2015
<grantbow> ?
<MarkDude> Sorry http://www.alterconf.com/sessions/sfoakland-ca
<darthrobot> Title: [SF/Oakland, CA | AlterConf]
<MarkDude> Too many *con
<MarkDude> Its more the game side of things, but, should be good.
<MarkDude> Even more so to go and listen. Calling all white guys, prolly need this too :D
<grantbow> a diversity thing, very cool
<grantbow> well connected group
<ianorlin> not sure I could make all the way up there
<MarkDude> Good speakers
<MarkDude> Friends tried to get me to speak there, was like, I need to listen there. Maybe next one :)
<MarkDude> After dying for 1st 10 minutes of my Diversity talk at Stanford, Im more reserved on Diversity
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-11
<ianorlin> under 15 minutes until meeting
<nhaines> pleia2: Photo requirement must have been a default setting.  Removed.
<ianorlin> nhaines: thanks
<caballero> Hello everyone and good evening!
<nhaines> caballero: hello!
<nhaines> Whew, got in and unpacked 5 minutes ago.  :)
<nhaines> Now it's meeting time.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> #chair nhaines ianorlin pleia2
<nhaines> Hello everyone, and welcome to the first Ubuntu California meeting of 2016!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16January10
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming Events
<nhaines> Coming up in a week and a half is the world's first UbuCon Summit in Pasadena!
<nhaines> The schedule and details are available here: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/
<nhaines> UbuCon Summit is a two-day celebration of Ubuntu and community, and is a great time to get together, have fun, and learn about all the crazy new things happening in the project.
<nhaines> Thursday at 10am is especially exciting because Mark Shuttleworth is giving the opening keynote.
<caballero> Nice! \o/
<nhaines> And Thursday at lunch is almost as exciting because then I'm talking!
<nhaines> Also I think pleia2 is going to talk or something.
<nhaines> Friday has some panels before breaking out into unconference sessions, and I've heard a lot of exciting ideas for those, so you don't want to miss it.  :)
<ianorlin> schedule is http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/schedule/
<nhaines> Anyone who's in Pasadena for UbuCon on Wednesday night can join us for a meet-and-greet with other UbuCon attendees.
<nhaines> And Thursday night after the first day of UbuCon, we'll all go out for dinner and pass out some drink tickets and have a proper party.  :)
<nhaines> Friday night after UbuCon is the standard SCALE Friday night activities, and all of the organizers will be there, so no special parties then.  ;)
<nhaines> So Ubucon will be January 21-22nd in Pasadena.
<nhaines> The SCALE 14x expo floor opens at 2pm on January 22nd, and will be open on the 23rd and 24th as well.
<nhaines> Ubuntu is going to be represented in a huge way there, too.  I'll be giving a talk Saturday night about book publishing using Ubuntu, and Mark Shuttleworth will give the Saturday morning keynote.
<nhaines> Information about SCALE 14x is available at https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x
<nhaines> Use the coupon code "UBNTU" for 50% off a full-access pass.
<nhaines> And be sure to stop by the booth because we'll have a lot of Ubuntu devices on hand to demonstrate.
<nhaines> Final details on the UbuCon parties will be on our Meetup group and our mailing list as soon as I get them.
<nhaines> Also, if you're going to UbuCon Summit, please RSVP on our Meetup group: http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/227070159/
<nhaines> Are there any other upcoming events to announce?
<MarkDude> Social media links for sharing for Ubucon? Or just share meetup?
<ianorlin> Or should we do something about getting volunteers
<DonkeyHotei-mob> MarkDude: are you going?
<ianorlin> I am not sure I am the best volunteering at the booth because it is a bit loud for me
<ianorlin> and I don't deal well with that noise
<nhaines> MarkDude: Just share the Meetup right now.  Might be some links in a day or two.
<MarkDude> Nope, but I have a great volunteer ready. A nice cousin lives in LA, just starting Linux
<nhaines> ianorlin: volunteer stuff is later, not during event announcements.
<MarkDude> Cool, ty nhaines :)
<ianorlin> ah ok
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Does anyone have any Ubuntu-related announcements to make before we move on to our agenda items?
<ianorlin> no
<ianorlin> or I shold say I don't
<nhaines> #topic SCALE 14x Ubuntu booth volunteers needed
<nhaines> We have a SCALE booth signup sheet available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x
<nhaines> So far we only have one volunteer other than myself and we need more than that.
<nhaines> We have four shifts available throughout the weekend, and myself and Canonical employees will be around to train volunteers on the new Ubuntu news and devices so it's a great way to meet people and learn more about Ubuntu at the same time that you're teaching others about Ubuntu.
<pleia2> apologies, here now
<nhaines> And anyone who works one shift will have their full-access badge taken care of by me.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: welcome!
<nhaines> pleia2: how do you feel about being stuck at booths?
<pleia2> nhaines: no likey
<ianorlin> I personally find the noise the hardest part for me
<ianorlin> if you can talk to someone on a crowded convetion floor it would probably work
<nhaines> pleia2: probably because you don't want to deprive other volunteers of the room to volunteer!
<pleia2> but I might sign up for a shift, need to confirm other goings-on (my employer is sending me, so I have work things to do too)
<pleia2> they haven't put me on their booth yet, so ;)
<nhaines> SCALE's the friendliest show around and this is one of the biggest ways we like to train new members who want to do Ubuntu advocacy.  :)
<pleia2> it's probably my favorite one
<pleia2> and I go to a lot of conferences
<ianorlin> welcome philipballew
<nhaines> So please consider volunteering for the booth.  But I do need to know this week, because we're trying to get shirts for everyone to wear.
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm going to try to convince sabdfl to stand near the booth for a little while, although I get the impression he is going to be incredibly busy.
<pleia2> nhaines: cool :)
<ianorlin> when isn't sabdfl busy?
<nhaines> Okay, any questions at all about SCALE before we warp this meeting up?
<pleia2> warp up <3
<philipballew> ianorlin, thanks!
<philipballew> nhaines, I was gonna get handcuffs for him to make him stay
<ianorlin> #topic any other business
<ianorlin> when is our next meeting?
<ianorlin> I think Sunday people travel back from scale probably won't work as pleia2 will be on a plane
 * pleia2 nods
<ianorlin> I might be just arriving back and getting dinner
<ianorlin> and not sure if nhianes would be home yet
<nhaines> The next meeting is scheduled on the wiki for February 7th.
<pleia2> wfm
<pleia2> I'm hosting an Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday in SF http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3284-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<nhaines> We always skip meetings that fall on SCALE weekend.
<pleia2> it's at a different starbucks than usual because our usual one changed their hours (for winter? I don't know!)
<nhaines> In the early days we'd get together afterward for an in-person meeting, but everything's become so big that people fly or drive out Sundays sometimes and everyone's exhausted too.
<pleia2> yeah, it's really chaotic
<pleia2> oh, I forgot one scale thing
<pleia2> do we have details for party/get togethers?
<pleia2> wednesday and thursday nights
<pleia2> Friday night is jono's bad voltage live show http://www.badvoltage.org/live/
<nhaines> pleia2: no, and I'm trying really hard to get them.
<pleia2> (not music, it's a podcast)
<nhaines> But I'll get them on Meetup the moment I get the details.  (I think there are venues selected and there's just last minute details to be set in stone.)
<caballero> nhaines: I will email you in the next 1 or 2 days...I plan on volunteering again this year...
<pleia2> nhaines: great, thanks
<nhaines> Also, Bad Voltage Live is awesome even if they did make me come on stage last year and then pull out my arm hair with tape.
<pleia2> http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/01/06/bad-voltage-live-in-los-angeles-why-you-should-be-there/
<nhaines> caballero: glad to hear it!  Be sure to sign up on the wiki as soon as you can, and I look forward to your email.  :)
<pleia2> ^^ jono's post about it
<pleia2> and he also has some questions that need answers for the show: http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/01/08/we-need-your-answers/
<ianorlin> what payment methods work for parking?
<pleia2> (they're mostly fun questions)
<nhaines> Oh right, I need to fill that out.  :)
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> ianorlin: no idea.  I'd bring cash and a credit card.
<pleia2> I think that was all I had
<nhaines> No bitcoin.  :)
<ianorlin> I don't have credit card I only have debit
<ianorlin> I could bring cash
<nhaines> If your debit card has a credit card logo on it, it will suffice.
<ianorlin> ok
<nhaines> Okay, I think that's all for now.  In two weeks is UbuCon Summit and SCALE!  \o/
<ianorlin> nightmare place for a card scimmer though
<ianorlin> skimmer
<ianorlin> #endmeeting
<nhaines> Anything else before we move on?
<caballero> ianorlin: you get a $10 off coupon for each day you attend scale for parking...when you go up to Scale customer service people
<nhaines> caballero: is that the case this year?
<caballero> I hope so...
<ianorlin> new venue  I am not sure it is true
<ianorlin> hence why I asked
<caballero> Phil: you know anything about this?
<nhaines> If you're parking at the hotel, there will be shuttles from the Westin.  From the Sheraton you can just lay down and roll over to the vene, so should be even easier.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> sheraton \o/
<pleia2> (though the Westin is a nicer hotel)
<nhaines> Okay then, if anyone has questions, feel free to ask on the mailing list!
<ianorlin> I think I am  not parking at hotel but driving each day
<nhaines> But for this meeting, it's a wrap.  :)
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<nhaines> Our next meeting will be on February 7th, 2016.  Til then!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<caballero> Goodnight everyone...hope to see you all soon!
<pleia2> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x/parking
<pleia2> no words about discounts there
<nhaines> pleia2: good night!
<pleia2> o/
<pleia2> back to book things (which is what made me late)
<nhaines> Okay, now I can eat, and *then* I will do post-meeting things.
<pleia2> enjoy
<nhaines> pleia2: yay, book things!
<pleia2> nhaines: jeklsjlesjfklsd
<pleia2> /o\
<pleia2> it'll be over some day :)
<nhaines> I have a friend who's written 36k words of his 50k first draft in the last four days.  It's been pretty amazing.
<nhaines> The only crazy thing is that he plans to do another book next week.
<pleia2> can he come do mine next?
<nhaines> Haha, I'll ask!
<pleia2> pretty sure that's the rate I need to finish at to hit my really-I-shouldn't-miss-this-deadline deadline
<nhaines> 10k a day isn't bad.
<nhaines> Ooh, actually he was at 38k 30 minutes ago.  I guess he's going for 40k after all.
<pleia2> hehe
 * pleia2 back to salt mines
<nhaines> _o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-12
<nhandler> nhaines, pleia2: Managed to get $work to send me to Scale 14x/DevOps Days LA \o/
<pleia2> nhandler: yay!
<pleia2> I'll be speaking at devops days la, but will likely go back to ubucon after my talk
<nhandler> pleia2: I'll be sure to attend your talk. Will definitely try to spend time at Ubucon, but will probably have to report back on a few of the devops talks for people at work.
 * pleia2 nods
 * nhandler adds this to his growing list of trips he has to book flights/hotels for
<pleia2> hehe
<Adran> Hello!
<Adran> I'm back!
<pleia2> I'm flying into burbank, a little more expensive than LAX but much shorter cab ride (especially if there's traffic, because LA)
<pleia2> and more expensive was like 210 rather than 180, will likely make up for it in cab expenses :)
<pleia2> hi Adran
<Adran> hi pleia2
<Adran> Are you going to be at SCALE again this year?
<pleia2> Adran: yep
<Adran> sweet
<pleia2> you?
<Adran> yeah
<pleia2> I missed last year, so it'll be nice to be back
<Adran> along with 100+ people from my lug
<pleia2> woo
<Adran> feel free to crash our group photo :P
<Adran> we also have a booth, so feel free to say hi
<pleia2> haha, let me know where+when!
<pleia2> cool, will do
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm starting to feel your airline choosing pains (at a much lower level). Debating between United (which I don't really care for) to BUR or Virgin (which I like) to LAX. Decisions, decisions, decisions :)
<pleia2> Virgin is nice (only 4 star in the US!), but their FF programs are not awesome (and non-existant for int'l(
<pleia2> still, I fly them sometimes as a one off for quick trips sometimes :)
<nhandler> Well, United just helped me make up my mind. I only had my middle initial listed, and changing it to use my full middle name will take ~2 weeks. This means no TSA Pre. I guess I'm flying Virgin to LAX :)
<ianorlinqt> hmm middle inital could save the tab autocomplete problem ;p
<nhaines> nhandler: glad you're making it to SCALE after all!  :)
<nhandler> ianorlinqt: Not really. Middle initial is H, so I would be nhhandler (I guess you only need to type 3 letters then tab instead of 4 though)
<nhandler> nhaines: So am I. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help out at this late stage.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-13
<nhaines> nhandler: thanks!  We may yet find something for you to do.  :)  Alternatively, booth volunteers are welcome!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x
<nchambers> \o/ I just got set for scale
<nhaines> nchambers: hope to see you there!  :)
<nchambers> I can't wait
<nchambers> its all I can talk about :D
<nhaines> Is it your first SCALE?
<nchambers> my first conference of any kind :D
<nchambers> and freenode keeps telling me SCALE is best
<nhaines> SCALE really is sort of the best.  :)
<nchambers> :3 I'm so giddy
<nchambers> got the hotel figured out, got the ticket ready to buy once payday comes, about to get the time off
<nhaines> If you volunteer to be at the Ubuntu booth, your SCALE pass is free!
<nchambers> oh really?
<nchambers> sign me up chief
<nhaines> You can see more about it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x
<pleia2> I'm going to start banning certain combinations of letters in nicks over a certain threshold
<pleia2> (I kid, I kid, but I did have to read nchambers' nick a few times)
<nchambers> :D
<nhaines> If one of those shifts works for you (and we can be flexible, too), just send me an email at nhaines@ubuntu.com with the shift and your shirt size and your SCALE registration number.
<nchambers> will do!
<nhaines> So if you want an excuse to play with an Ubuntu phone (can't tell others about it until you've used it, right?) then volunteering is a good idea.  Plus, your exhibitor badge is a full-access pass.  Gets you into talks and everything.
<nhaines> In other news: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/blog/speaker-interview-nathan-haines
<nhaines> And now I have to run over to Party City and pick up tablecloths.  Thanks to the community funds, I'm going to get an orange and a purple flannel-backed table cover that we can reuse in the future.
<pleia2> ooh fancy, much better than the dollar store plastic ones I used to bring
<nchambers> oooo
<nchambers> I will so be abooth volunteer
<nhandler> nhaines: I just finished my first draft of my schedule. Looks like I do have a gap from 14:15-17:00  on Friday. So I can't quite do the full 2-6pm shift, but I can definitely help out a bit if you need it
<Adran> nhaines: you're out here ? :o
<Adran> err nhandler
<Adran> you going to be at the scales?
<nhandler> Adran: I'm in San Francisco as of ~August
<Adran> so thats a no then. :D
<nhaines> nhandler will be at the scales!
<nchambers> nhaines, do I have to decide a shift or can I just say any?
<Adran> nhandler: nhaines: meetup?
<Adran> i mea can't do denys anymore. :(
<Adran> both a blessing and a curse
<nhaines> nchambers: it helps with planning if you can choose now, and if there's a talk or something you want to see then we'll work around that.  But if you promise you'll be at the booth for at least 3 hours during the weekend, I'll register your badge.  :)
<nchambers> nhaines, You'll have trouble keeping me away
<nchambers> I'll just give you a day and time, and make a note that its flexible
<nhaines> That's perfect.
<nchambers> does it matter which ticket I choose?
<nhaines> But don't worry, we *always* try to work around speaker times and things.  We want everyone to be able to enjoy SCALE as well!
<nhaines> Yes, pick the Full Access pass.
<nchambers> ok thank! (sorry for berating you with questions. just a bit out of it :D)
<nchambers> oh I know right now I'll have a blast :D
<nhaines> Nope, all standard procedure.  :)
<nhaines> Are you going to be at Ubucon on Thursday and Friday?
<Adran> lol
<nhaines> pleia2: when I come back I'm going to create the Wednesday and Thursday party events on Meetup.
<Adran> nhaines: These vendor badges are so nice. :D
<Adran> lol
<Adran> Although I ran out :(
<nhaines> Adran: haha, yeah, they're a big incentive.
<nhaines> If you *really* need one or two more, you can probably email SCALE about it.
<nchambers> is Ubucon the same thing as Scale?
<Adran> lol
<Adran> nhaines: I'm bringing 100+ people already
<Adran> I don't think they want me to bring too many more.
<Adran> lol
<nhaines> UbuCon Summit is a mini-conference being held at SCALE on Thursday and Friday.
<nhaines> Adran: might be hard to pack them all into the booth.  :)
<nchambers> ah
<Adran> NOT ALL VENDOR BADGES*
<nhaines> nhandler: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/
<nhaines> Lots of notable speakers from Ubuntu and Canonical.  And I don't just mean me!  Also pleia2 and Mark Shuttleworth!
<Adran> lol
<nchambers> I can definitely go Friday. I get off work at 2 so I'll be heading over then
<nchambers> err I get off work at 2 on Thursday
<Adran> I have an affinity to Ubucon even though I nolonger use Ubuntu
<Adran> Since everyone here was so welcoming back when I first went to SCALE
<nhaines> nhandler: It'll be worth it, because there's still the after party.
<nchambers> wrong person btw
<nhaines> Adran: you are still welcome around UbuCon and the Ubuntu booth!  :)
<Adran> :)
<nhaines> d'oh, it got me, lol.
<Adran> nhaines: I just take your medical grade candy
<nchambers> LD
<Adran> ;)
<nhaines> Adran: haha, I'm about to go pick some up.
<Adran> lolo
<nhaines> Okay, talk to everyone in an hour or two!  Off to get booth supplies.
<Adran> lol
<Adran> Thanks for reminding me, I need to get our tablecloth cleaned
 * Adran poofs as well
<nhandler> nhaines: I know, I'm quite excited for the talks. Trying to balance seeing talks by people I know and stuff I should be seeing for $work. I shared my planned schedule with you if you are interested (I have you and pleia2 in there, don't worry)
<Adran> nhandler: you'll be at the ubu booth?
<nhandler> Adran: Yep. Can't do a full shift, but I'll keep you all company
<nchambers> :D I can't wait to meet everyone
<Adran> nhandler: I'll make sure to ping you when I get there.
<Adran> if you even use irc there, i generally switch to hangouts
<nhandler> Adran: ZNC will push hilights/PMs to my phone, so I'll see them. Hangouts works too.
<Adran> mmk
<nchambers> nhaines, email sent :D
<nhaines> nchambers: thanks! I'll add you to the wiki when I get home
<nchambers> alright! thank you!
<nchambers> nhaines, sorry to bug you again, but just to confirm my ticket is all good right?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-14
<pleia2> oh man, Ubuntu origami was fun, but kind of a disater :)
<pleia2> no completed animals, unless you coun't nhandler's unicorn (he went a bit off script) https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/24340354576
<pleia2> I'm calling my unfinished werewolf a bat https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/23739590884
<pleia2> (we had moved beyond Ubuntu Hour for hour 2, we were at the Debian dinner)
<nhaines> pleia2: ha!  that's a cute bat.  Or a fox!
<pleia2> heheh
<nhaines> I need to make those origami X-Wings that were floating around on Google Plus.
<ianorlin>  I am really bad at folding things
<pleia2> ianorlin: were you with us in the days of folding CD sleeves at SCALE?
<pleia2> these animals are a much higher difficulty level
<ianorlin> I know I have trouble with clothes sometimes
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, so ianorlin is not in charge of the origami
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Reminds me, I should fold these clothes from a week ago...
<nchambers> nhaines, sorry to bug you again, but just to confirm my ticket is all good right? (if you already responded sorry about that. shitty inet at the moment)
<nhaines> nhandler: I did, I sent you an email.
<nhaines> Also, I think you should've received an email from the SCALE registration system.
<nchambers> I'm nchambers
<nhaines> But everything's all set.  Thank you for volunteering!
<nchambers> Of course! I'm excited to do it. Thanks!
<nhaines> nchambers: the worst part is I don't know if my wireless keyboard just dropped a couple keypresses or if I just misused tab completion. :)
<nchambers> :D
<nchambers> thanks for being patient! I'll probably bug you a lot more, but I'm just so pumped
<nhaines> Haha, don't worry about it.  I've been doing SCALE for 8 years now.  We use it as a training expo, really.
<nchambers> yeah that makes sense... it seems a lot smaller than the others
<nhaines> It's a real, live, globally-famous expo, but super friendly and easy going.  Best place to get experience.
<nchambers> oh its globally famous?
<nhaines> Yup, people come from all around the world.
<nhaines> It's the first big expo of the year.
<nchambers> :D this just keeps getting better
<nhaines> But it does still have that intimate LUG feel that reflects how it started.  :)
<nchambers> yeah thats something I'm really looking forward to
<nhaines> If you've been curious about where Ubuntu is headed immediately following 16.04 LTS, you won't be for long.  :)
<Adran> more people are still signing up
<nchambers> hey nhaines not sure if its an issue or not, but I didn't get an email from anyone regarding SCALE
<nhaines> nchambers: it's not an issue.  You're registered.
<nhaines> And if, for some reason, it were an issue, you'd just find me at UbuCon (there is no SCALE registration requirement for UbuCon) and I'll fix it.
<nchambers> alright thanks!
<locodir-user_> Hey guys, can anyone help me repair my grub?
<nchambers> ah man I could do that :L
<MarkDude> nchambers, maybe just hit backspace 28 or so times? lol
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
<pleia2> philipballew: sure
<nchambers> MarkDude, obviously just install and uninstall windows
<MarkDude> Aha. Lilo. Vulnerability that by obscurity :D
<akk> grub1 > lilo
<MarkDude> Fair enough.
 * MarkDude is fully on record as saying, when in doubt, akk is correct. No matter who is talking, put your money on akk, and you are not gonna lose
<MarkDude> :0
<MarkDude> :)
<akk> awww :)
<ianorlin> hmm the wiki page for scale does not list the cupon code for 50 percent off yet
<nhaines> Probably because none of the volunteers need to use it.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-15
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah, but the wiki page says "...can use a coupon code (to be provided soon)"
<pleia2> so I'll adjust the wording and add it
<pleia2> there we go
<pleia2> nhaines: can you take a look? I believe booth volunteers get a full access pass, but the wiki says exhibitor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x
<pleia2> the page generally could use a once over by an organizer
<nhaines> pleia2: looks good to me!
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm feeling lazy and don't want to go buy origami paper for SCALE.  How much origami paper do you have left and can I just buy yours?
<Adran> nhaines: do you guys know of a good print shop
<Adran> The place we use screwed us over
<Adran> Aside from going $800 over the estimate, they also screwed up the design and paper. :(
<nhaines> Adran: I haven't used one lately.  What are you trying to get printed?
<Adran> our fliers
<Adran> :(
<Adran> I'm now down to using our office printer
<Adran> And super pissed
<nhaines> Well that sounds like a chargeback story to me.
<nhaines> I've either just slummed it at VistaPrint or I think I used a FedEx Kinko's once.
<Adran> chargeback?
<Adran> hmm
<Adran> ok
<Adran> I mean with zero time, they could have at least just given up earlier
<Adran> but they are a bag of dicks
<nhaines> Sorry, I wish I knew.  I might have to print some book flyers myself.
<Adran> sorry, ranting too
<Adran> lol
<Adran> but i'll try vkinkos
<Adran> see if they work
<pleia2> nhaines: I think I have 45/50 sheets that came in the package
<pleia2> hey neat :) https://h22166.www2.hp.com/Event/EventPage.aspx?cc=us&lang=en&eventid=NwA4ADMAMgAxAA==
<pleia2> thanks hpe
<philipballew> pleia2, My favorite part is the picture
<pleia2> philipballew: hahaha, I wasn't going to say anything
<pleia2> stock photo people love ubucon
<philipballew> pleia2, This makes we want to come to Ubucon dressed like one of them.
<pleia2> x_x
<pleia2> nhaines: I'm just going to order some more origami paper to bring with
<pleia2> the amazon shop only had 2 more in stock, so I'll be bringing 145 sheets
<pleia2> nhaines: do we need raffle tickets for anything?
<nhandler> Didn't I see something about a dell laptop being given away? Maybe the tickets could help with that?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> I'll have some books too
<nhaines> pleia2: José is bringing 3000 raffle tickets.
<nhaines> Also, I'll have some books too.
<pleia2> ok cool
<pleia2> nhaines: lmk when you're around for a few minutes, instead of one-off questions, I will pull out my Ubuntu boxes and go through them to see if there's anything you want :)
<pleia2> I have pretty much everything that no one has signed up for yet on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x#Materials
<pleia2> but I don't want to bring it if we won't need it
<nhaines> Bring ALL the things!  \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: I have a booth box that has most of the stuff no one's signed up for, but I just repacked it last night so I haven't gotten around to filling stuff out yet.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-16
<pleia2> Ronnie Tucker is going to make me a werewolf coloring page :D
<pleia2> I will print some for ubucon
<nhandler> pleia2: Does it have the color-by-number guide? I've learned that art is tough
<nhaines> It occurs to me that I'm actually doing 4 talks at UbuCon/SCALE this year and that is kind of a lot.
<akk> That is a lot.
<nhaines> Yes, but one's a panel discussion and one's a cohosted freestyle Q&A, so it shuold work out fine.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-17
<MarkDude> Jono Bacon, taking your Community to Eleven https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUc_RLG1d18
<pleia2> https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/24414555286/ werewolf \o/
<nhandler> pleia2: Looks a lot nicer than the origami attempt :P
<pleia2> agreed
<pleia2> tsk, orange origami paper won't get here in time, so I'll be bringing the orange 45 sheets I have + some various colors that I just happen to have (who doesn't have origami paper laying around?)
<rww> i'm pretty sure if i had origami lying around, my cat would turn it into origami confetti
<nhandler> Did that second SCALE party end up becoming a reality?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-09
<dax> meeting in 30 minutes
<nhaines> 2, actually.
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> Hiya, pleia2!  :)
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jan  9 03:00:08 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair lynorian pleia2
<darthrobot> Current chairs: lynorian nhaines pleia2
<dax> o/
<lynorian> o/
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> Hi everyone, and welcome to the January 8th meeting of the California Ubuntu Local Community Team!
<nhaines> Happy new year to everyone, of course.  :)
<pleia2> happy new year :)
<nhaines> I hope everyone had a great holiday season and is currently making peace with their normal work schedule again.  :)
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17January08
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17January08 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any upcoming events happening in the next couple of weeks?
<pleia2> https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/236431693/
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<pleia2> heh, that's for an Ubuntu Hour in Pasadena on the 12th
<nhaines> They have great Ubuntu Hours.  :)
<nhaines> I'd go more if the traffic timing was better!
<nhaines> Okay, that's one to keep an eye on.  And if anyone's sad that there are no Ubuntu Hours near them, it's never a wrong time to start a new one.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Before we go on to our agenda items does anyone have any announcements?
<pleia2> nothing from me
<nhaines> Alrighty.  We should be ramping up SCALE planning full-speed ahead.  Next meeting is Thursday, so I suspect there will be more to talk about next meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<lynorian> ok nhaines
<nhaines> The topic of tonight's agenda is the Ubuntu California leadership elections.
<nhaines> There was only one nomination offered during the nomination period, for three seats.
<lynorian> oops I forgot
<nhaines> We've had trouble finding enough people for an actual election for years.  Last year there were only 3 nominees.
<nhaines> There are a couple of possible explanations, but I want to put two forward.
<nhaines> 1. Running the nomination and voting period through December and the various winter holidays is a terribad time to run leadership elections.
<nhaines> 2. There may not be enough LoCo activity to support a three-person leadership council--this was an experiment that was externally imposed on the LoCo some years ago.
<nhaines> I'm open to other possibilities, too.  And we should try to decide how we're going to move forward for the short-term future.
<pleia2> since this happens every year and we've done them earlier (november) I'm inclined to think it's mostly #2
<pleia2> if you look at the number of active people in the LoCo hosting events, it's quite low
<pleia2> and the folks who do the ones in SD and Pasadena aren't super involved with day to day running of things (though they do great work in running what they do)
<lynorian> Yeah I think it might be #2
<nhaines> I'm inclined to agree.
<dax> my impression is #2 also, as someone who hasn't really been involved in the day-to-day but has been watching from afar
<dax> (mailing list archive, irclogs, etc.)
<nhaines> And a good LoCo exists to let people be super awesome at day-to-day running of things and not necessarily have to worry about the entire state.
<nhaines> Before the leadership council, the single leadership position was there to sort of coordinate or moderate as necessary, and any member was free to step up if they wanted.  Run a meeting, run an event, etc.
<nhaines> That hasn't changed with a leadership council.
<lynorian> Yes nhaines
<lynorian> what happens if someone ends up just suddenly having no time
<pleia2> maybe we just need a vice president ;)
<lynorian> that is what I would worry about with only one person
<nhaines> Then per the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, they let others know, and others can step in temporarily or more permanently, as needed.
<dax> add a process to call an election midyear due to inactivity?
<dax> or lack-of-time-ity
<nhaines> If there were a serious problem, the LoCo Council could assist.
<nhaines> But since anyone can update the wiki and the LoCo contact handles requests for event supplies via Canonical, the impact would be pretty minimal.
<pleia2> yeah, I'm inclined away from too many processes
<pleia2> right
<nhaines> Me too.  Processes can be added as needed.
<pleia2> so, shall we draft a single leader adjustment to our leadership doc and put it to the list for discussion?
<nhaines> I like that idea.
<dax> i note that the election process could be adjusted to pick one to three leaders based on how many get above a "no confidence" line
<dax> i don't care between 1-3 and 1 tho
<nhaines> I propose that the current leadership team remain in place until we draft an adjustment to the leadership doc and timely elections are completed.
<lynorian> nhaines, makes sense
<pleia2> wfm
<pleia2> dax: that could work too
<nhaines> I'd also like to not make things too crazy before SCALE, but elections have never had an impact on that anyway.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> Okay, let's make it official.
<nhaines> #vote Draft a single leader adjustment to our leadership doc and put the amendment to the mailing list for discussion.
<darthrobot> Please vote on: Draft a single leader adjustment to our leadership doc and put the amendment to the mailing list for discussion.
<darthrobot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<nhaines> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from nhaines
<pleia2> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from pleia2
<pleia2> lynorian?
<pleia2> dax?
<lynorian> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from lynorian
<dax> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from dax
<pleia2> I think that's everyone who is around :)
<nhaines> #endvote
<darthrobot> Voting ended on: Draft a single leader adjustment to our leadership doc and put the amendment to the mailing list for discussion.
<darthrobot> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<darthrobot> Motion carried
<nhaines> Okay, so that's what we'll do.  We'll figure out a voting schedule once we have something that the LoCo likes.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Any other thoughts on the situation?
 * lynorian does not have anything
<pleia2> I will say I probably can't work on this much, just started a new job last week (yay, eek) and I'm off to linux.conf.au on wednesday for 10 days, busy busy
<nhaines> Ooh, exciting!
<dax> probably should start the whole process over (including nominations) once amendment is all sorted out
<nhaines> dax: +1
<pleia2> dax: nods
<lynorian> +1
<nhaines> Okay, there's no sense in *rushing* things, but we should have some substantial progress by next meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<pleia2> I know you said you'll have more news about scale later, but any word on whether we're doing an ubucon?
<nhaines> Yes, Richard and I are working with Canonical and the SCALE team and we will be putting out a call for speakers pretty quickly.
<nhaines> We're finishing up the conference format logistics.
<pleia2> will it be thursday?
<pleia2> the ubucon, not the cfp ;)
<nhaines> Thursday and Friday, as before,  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> thanks for your work on it
<lynorian> yes last time was good
<nhaines> Thanks!  It was a bit more of a push-start this year but we've got some forward momentum now.  :)
<nhaines> All right, it's a new year!  Snaps are the thing!  Unity 8s are the thing.  Phones are not the thing, but once snaps hit them, then they'll be the thing again!
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> So here's to the start of a fascinating new year for Ubuntu and for the LoCo.
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> The next meeting is January 22nd, 2017.  Take care everyone.  :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jan  9 03:40:22 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-01-09-03.00.moin.txt
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<nhaines> thanks everyone and dax.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-12
<akk> .join #debian
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-07
<Andrew> Hello?
<Andrew_> Hello?
<aidian> hello
<Andrew> Hi.
<Andrew> Is there a meeting going on?
<DonkeyHotei> i did not see one tonight, but i got the notification for it on my phone
<Andrew> Oooh
<Andrew> I think the meetings are every OTHER week now.
<DonkeyHotei> have been for some time
<Andrew> And I didn't change my calendar.
<Andrew> Okay.
<Andrew> Cheers, then.
<aidian> hey, if anyone is in the sacramento area, the linux users group of davis has been putting up a FOSS/Linux booth at the local farmer's market
<aidian> we have one coming up in february on a saturday, and we're always looking for help staffing the booth, literature to hand out, etc
<aidian> would be nice to have someone representing ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-01-12
<Swabboy> Hello
<aidian> evening
<grantbow> hi swabboy, welcome back from the holidaze.
<grantbow> any visitors to dvlug.org tonight?
<aidian> no, i've never been down to a dvlug before, but i should!
<grantbow> are you using the web chat on ubuntu-california.org ? it still works ok.
<grantbow> hi aidian, I haven't been up to lugod in a while
<aidian> grantbow: our 20th anniversary is on jan 21  :)
<grantbow> cool
<grantbow> I saw you mentioned there's a farmer's market where they have a booth?
<grantbow> 1st sat in feb?
<aidian> yes indeed, the davis farmer's market, we've been putting up a booth there every couple months. next one is scheduled for feb 9
<grantbow> 2nd, cool
<grantbow> we used to do one for berkeleylug at the solano stroll annually. it's challenging but fun to talk to people as they walk by.
<grantbow> so this will be the 4th event?
<aidian> yeah, at least under the current administration. lugod used to do booths more regularly in the 00's
<grantbow> yeah, it takes some effort
<aidian> can confirm, eheh. it can be a bit grueling at times
<grantbow> ah, I didn't know about #lugod, cool
<aidian> indeed :)
<grantbow> how is Cafe La Scala, swabboy?
<grantbow> we try to meet twice monthly in walnut creek
<grantbow> aidian, have you reached out to any local news stations about ubuntu releases?
<aidian> no i have not! is that a thing that people do?
<grantbow> it was an idea we discussed a bit
<Swabboy> Not there tonight. At sister in laws place for dinner with family
<Swabboy> Been so busy I forgot it was a dvlug night. Lolz
<grantbow> local politicians too but we didn't have much momentum. you can see the project at the bottom of wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects
<aidian> hrm. is dvlug's mailing list non-functional?
<grantbow> lol, ok :-)
<grantbow> we have two
<grantbow> we haven't finished the migration
<grantbow> and I need to take another look
<grantbow> thanks for the reminder
<grantbow> swabboy oh, please eat!
<Swabboy> Were don. No worries
<Swabboy> My wife even asked me after work why I wasn't at dvlug. Hehe
<grantbow> lol, holidaze
<grantbow> we have some family over tonight here as well
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-01-06
<pleia2> nhaines: UbuCon status? I can help find some speakers if we want to move forward with it
<pleia2> I just realized I put my talk proposal in the wrong track /o\
